# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Busseja myynnissä

## Nak

Välillä netissä törmää mielenkiintoisiin myytäviin busseihin, joiden alkuperästä ei välttämättä heti löydy tietoa. Jossain on kuitenkin aina joku joka tietää jotain  :Smile: 
Nykyään netistä löydettyjä myytäviä busseja on ripoteltu sinne tänne, mutta tässä koottu ketju niitä varten  :Smile: 

Truckpartsiin on ilmaantunut mielenkiintoinen -86 K202
http://truckparts.ee/index.php?produ...1874&page=160&

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Truckpartsiin on ilmaantunut mielenkiintoinen -86 K202
> http://truckparts.ee/index.php?produ...1874&page=160&


Hyvin vahvasti näyttää vanhalta Vantaan Liikenteen autolta, voisi olla sen aikaiselta numeroltaan 154, 163 tai 168.

----------


## killerpop

> Hyvin vahvasti näyttää vanhalta Vantaan Liikenteen autolta, voisi olla sen aikaiselta numeroltaan 154, 163 tai 168.


Se on ex #168, Virossa tunnuksella 833AOJ http://galerii.ytra.eu/displayimage.php?pid=7393

Hansabussille meni tuon #168 lisäksi myös #154 (831AOJ)

----------


## Nak

http://busmarket.fi/content/bussi/06...ssway-128-m-le

vehico myy nyt myös omaa kauttaan wl:n entisiä crossareita

http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b10m-90/1096812

ex. HKL 9008 edelleen myynnissä. On hieno  :Smile: 

http://www.nettikone.com/scania/l94-lahti-scala/1179167

Kylmäsen liikenne myy luksus Scalaa

----------


## Karosa

> http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b10m-90/1096812
> 
> ex. HKL 9008 edelleen myynnissä. On hieno


Ohhoh, kylläpäs on hieno! Kun olisi ylimääräistä kahisevaa niin olis kiva laittaa just vaikka N202 tai K202:sesta joku kiva asuntoauto-viritelmä, tuossa on yksi onnistunut esimerkki siitä mitä voi aikaiseksi saada.

----------


## bussifriikki

Muurisella on Turussa neljä kaupunkibussia kaupan:

City L -teli
http://www.linjaliikennemuurinen.fi/...E%20%28109%29/

Säffle 2000
http://www.linjaliikennemuurinen.fi/...E%20%28110%29/

City L
http://www.linjaliikennemuurinen.fi/...E%20%28111%29/

Carrus Vega L
http://www.linjaliikennemuurinen.fi/...E%20%28113%29/

----------


## Joonas Pio

Truckpartsilla on myynnissä ex. Nobina Sverige 5103 Volvo B7L-60 Säffle (RED 334). Lisätietoa bussista löytyy Svensk Busshistorian sivuilta.

----------


## Karosa

> Volvo B7L-60 Säffle (RED 334)


Hyi mikä yksilö..  :Laughing:  En ostaisi tuollaista millään hinnalla.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

Truckpartsilta löytyy myös paljon vanhoja espoolaisia. Muun muassa tämä upea Ikarus
http://truckparts.ee/index.php?page=...oup_id=532470&

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Truckpartsilta löytyy myös paljon vanhoja espoolaisia. Muun muassa tämä upea Ikarus
> http://truckparts.ee/index.php?page=...oup_id=532470&


Tästä viestiketjusta löytyy kaikki Nobinan poistetut, Truckpartsilla myynnissä olevat/olleet bussit.

----------


## Nak

Porin linjat on myymässä kahta kunnon linja-autoa. Erikoista että eivät halua myydä suoraan ulkomaille  :Eek: 
http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b10m/1188866
http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b10m/1189176

Wl 51 on myynnissä Lohjalla
http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/carrus-wiima/1193232

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Porin linjat on myymässä kahta kunnon linja-autoa. Erikoista että eivät halua myydä suoraan ulkomaille 
> http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b10m/1188866
> http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b10m/1189176


Nuo kunnon linja-autot ovat alkuperäisellä korillaan näyttäneet tällaisilta.

----------


## Kani

> Porin linjat on myymässä kahta kunnon linja-autoa. Erikoista että eivät halua myydä suoraan ulkomaille 
> http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b10m/1188866...


Tuon kolaroimattoman Biomin kaikkinainen siisteys on kyllä mykistävää.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Ex. WL 5 on myynnissä AKR:llä:
http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../bddb8dib.html

----------


## Nak

Ex. Pta 268 Exex. Cbf 314

Ex. Wl 33

----------


## 034

> Ex. Pta 268 Exex. Cbf 314


Erittäin hieno kuva kyseisestä biilistä:
http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/P/Po...HAO+100509.jpg

Sanonpahan vaan että ei hinnalla pilattu. Ajateltuna tavaran säilytykseen esimerkiksi. Ajoon voi olla "väsynyt"

----------


## bussifriikki

Hyvinkään Liikenteen pienet Carrus Star 202:t ovat nyt myynnissä.

http://busmarket.fi/content/bussi/09...202-city-2-kpl

----------


## Joonas Pio

Ex. HelB 9623 on myynnissä Hattulassa: http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/matalalattia/1210158, kuin myös ex. HelB 5002: http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/carrus/1210156

----------


## Nak

Ex. Helb 119
http://www.nettikone.com/volkswagen/...-1300e/1204320

Ex. Tkl 625 Ex. Kylmäsen Liikenne 19
http://www.nettikone.com/scania/l113/1212505

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ex. Helb 119
> http://www.nettikone.com/volkswagen/...-1300e/1204320


Hyvässä kondiksessa näyttää olevan

----------


## TEP70

> Ex. Helb 119
> http://www.nettikone.com/volkswagen/...-1300e/1204320


Pari kertaa näitä osui alle silloin, kun olin vielä HKL-Bussiliikenteen palveluksessa. En kyllä pitänyt yhtään. Tuntui, että aivan liian isoa kaappia pitäisi liikuttaa epätoivoisen pienellä ja tehottomalla moottorilla. No, ehkä joku tuolle jotain käyttöä keksii.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Amper 12 (Volvo B12M 8500) on myynnissä:
http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b12m-8500/1216716

----------


## Karosa

> Amper 12 (Volvo B12M 8500) on myynnissä:
> http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b12m-8500/1216716


Tuo on varsin siistin näköinen yksilö, tosin tätä en ole koskaan edes Amperilla nähnyt. Missähän lie pyörinyt..

----------


## Compact

Tämä Vantaalla tallessaoleva bussi http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...kl-150&cat=all on hankittavissa omistajalta edulliseen hintaan. Lisätietoja antaa Hannu Ylinen, 0400 849004.

----------


## aki

> Tämä Vantaalla tallessaoleva bussi http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...kl-150&cat=all on hankittavissa omistajalta edulliseen hintaan. Lisätietoja antaa Hannu Ylinen, 0400 849004.


Mikäs bussi on kyseessä? Ainakaan mä en saa tuota linkkiä auki.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mikäs bussi on kyseessä?


Ex. STA 300, exex. HKL 1501, Sisu BK-84 CVT / Wiima M-68-Lux (YAM-148).

----------


## karihoo

Tällä hetkellä Ventoniemellä myynnissä seuraavat: (autotyyppi / kylkinumero)


MB O550 Integro / 24Scania L 94 Carrus Fifty / 33 tai 38Scania K 114 IB B 340 Irizar Century / 23MB O510 Tourino / 14Scania K 124 6x2 420 Irizar PB / 30Irisbus Axer Karosa C 956-1072 / 64
http://www.ventoniemi.fi/kaytettyja_linja_autoja.php

Näistä ainoana 64:ssä on Thermo King -jäähdytyskone, on meinaan järkyttävän tehokas hellekelilläkin  :Smile:

----------


## aki

> Tällä hetkellä Ventoniemellä myynnissä seuraavat:


Kalustolistan mukaan myös Wiima M310 #47 on myyty :Sad: . Milloinkohan tämä on poistunut kalustovahvuudesta? Muistaakseni oli pitkään firman viimeinen puolituristiwiima.

----------


## LimoSWN

Liekkö tästä olemassa jo ilmotus täällä, mut laitetaan kuitenkin. 

Kyseessä Ex Westend IJZ-825

Iveco INDCAR STRADA

http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../bddb8dib.html

----------


## Zambo

> Liekkö tästä olemassa jo ilmotus täällä, mut laitetaan kuitenkin. 
> 
> Kyseessä Ex Westend IJZ-825
> 
> Iveco INDCAR STRADA
> 
> http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../bddb8dib.html



Saanee AKR ilmoitella noista niin paljon kuin haluaa. Aika suolaista hintaa pyytävät ex-WL kalustosta, joka on kohta vuoden verran seissyt ja jonka kunnosta ei ole mitään takeita.

----------


## Eppu

> Tällä hetkellä Ventoniemellä myynnissä seuraavat: (autotyyppi / kylkinumero)
> 
> Scania L 94 Carrus Fifty / 33 tai 38


Olisko kuitenkin #33, koska #38 on ensirekisteröity tammikuun lopussa 1998.

----------


## Nak

Nyt on Golden Dragonitkin Akr:llä myynnissä

----------


## bussifriikki

> Nyt on Golden Dragonitkin Akr:llä myynnissä


Kas kun eivät Turkuun kelpaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kas kun eivät Turkuun kelpaa.


Eipä taida Anderssonilla olla niille käyttöä Turussakaan. Ja ne kun eivät edes olleet Anderssonin omia autoja, niin olisi ollut huonompi (ja kalliimpi) vaihtoehto korvata vanhempia autoja GD:illä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Ex. TuKL 109

Ex. WL 91

----------


## Karosa

> Ex. WL 91


Moottorivika tulee näköjään lisävarusteena.  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

Kolarissa on myynnissä kunnon aarreaitta. On Wiima Finlandiaa, Wiima N202:ta, Carrus City U/M:ää  :Smile: 

Tässä aika nätti asuntobussi 

Sisupussi kirjastoauto

Nämä taitaa olla Helbin entisiä 96xx sarjan autoja

Ruotsista löytyy tämmöisiä norjalaisia Carrus City, Carrus City M, ruotsalainen Carrus City U ja aitoja etanoli hinttejä

Täältä löytyy vanhoja norjalaisia ja täältä ruotsalaisia busseja

----------


## Nak

Nyt näitä Wessun entisiä -02 Ikaruksia on Jalasjärvellä Kauppilan autohajottamolla myynnissä. (39 & 41)Http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../jckdlka9.html

Ruotsissa on myynnissä 5-6-vuotiaita keskimoottoriniveliä, niitä mitä olisi jokerille pitänyt hankkia :P 
http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../lobgek7a.html

Jokerille olisi kannattanut hankkia uusia Telejä ajamaan "kokopäiviä" ja sitten vaikka tämmöisiä käytettyjä, mutta uudehkoja niveliä ruuhkiin ja viikonloppujen keskipäiviin avuksi  :Smile:

----------


## Prompter

Ex-Nobinat 63, 112, 309, 321, 323 myynnissä Truckparts.ee:ssä huokeaan 3 420 :n kappalehintaan  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Ex-Nobinat myynnissä huokeaan 3 420 :n kappalehintaan


Minä en maksaisi euroakaan noista romuista.  :Wink:

----------


## karihoo

> Tällä hetkellä Ventoniemellä myynnissä seuraavat: (autotyyppi / kylkinumero)
> 
> 
> MB O550 Integro / 24Scania L 94 Carrus Fifty / 33 tai 38Scania K 114 IB B 340 Irizar Century / 23MB O510 Tourino / 14Scania K 124 6x2 420 Irizar PB / 30Irisbus Axer Karosa C 956-1072 / 64 
> http://www.ventoniemi.fi/kaytettyja_linja_autoja.php
> 
> Näistä ainoana 64:ssä on Thermo King -jäähdytyskone, on meinaan järkyttävän tehokas hellekelilläkin


Näistä 24 ja 64 on myyty, vaihdossa tulee uusi 59-paikkainen Irisbus Arway.

----------


## Karosa

> Näistä 24 ja 64 on myyty, vaihdossa tulee uusi 59-paikkainen Irisbus Arway.


Tuo ilmeisesti on sitten teli, mikäli siinä 59 paikkaa on?

----------


## Lasse

> Tuo ilmeisesti on sitten teli, mikäli siinä 59 paikkaa on?


Toivottavasti on, mutta kyllähän tuollaisia paikkamääriä on valitettavasti saatu ahdettua 2-akselisiinkin  :Sad:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nyt näitä Wessun entisiä -02 Ikaruksia on Jalasjärvellä Kauppilan autohajottamolla myynnissä. (39 & 41)Http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../jckdlka9.html


Samassa osoitteessa on myynnissä myös ex. WL 40: http://www.nettikone.com/scania/l-94...pecial/1240784

----------


## Nak

Enpä tiennytkään että Wiima Finlandiaa on saanut telinä. Ja noin julmetulla peräylityksellä  :Shocked: 
http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b-10-m-6x2/1246639
tuossa samainen kampe Pekolan väreillä http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/import/kor...?haku=NCZ975FI

----------


## Joonas Pio

Truckpartsilla on myynnissä Nobinat 53, 124, 130 ja 136.

http://truckparts.ee/technics-on-sale/group/0202

----------


## bussifriikki

> Truckpartsilla on myynnissä Nobinat 53, 124, 130 ja 136.
> 
> http://truckparts.ee/technics-on-sale/group/0202


Säästäisivät nyt edes yhden City L:n  :Frown:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Truckpartsilla on myynnissä Nobinat 53, 124, 130 ja 136.
> 
> http://truckparts.ee/technics-on-sale/group/0202


Myös Nobinan 16 on samassa osoitteessa myynnissä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lehtimäen Liikenteellä on STA:n Fiftyjä sekä yksi Ikarus E95 myynnissä: http://www.lehtimakigroup.fi/yritys/myytava-kalusto

----------


## Nak

Revon turistiliikenne myy Scalaa #17. Tämä on exexex. Veolia 223, exex. Andersson 23 ja ex. Turun citybus 235/227

ex. HKL 9008 on taas ilmestynyt myyntiin, houkuttelevammalla hinnalla  :Cool: 

ex . Wl 29:n hinta on tippunut kymppitonnilla

----------


## bussifriikki

Kylmäsen Liikenteen teli-Scala
http://www.nettikone.com/scania/lahti-scala/1271918

Eilen Tallinnaan kuskattu NF 352 on TruckPartsilla
http://truckparts.ee/technic-data/pid/17560/bid/58739

----------


## Nak

Wl 44:n hintaa on tarkistettu
Wl 50:n hintaa on myös tarkistettu ja lisätty uusia kuvia
Hieno museobussi

Keskenjäänyt Carrus City B10M projekti ex. Porin linjat

----------


## Joonas Pio

Truckpartsilla on myynnissä Nobinat 139, 149, 291, 298, 329 ja 346.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:36 ----------

Espoon Auto -värinen Volvo B10M Wiima K202 myynnissä:

http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b10m/1278977

----------


## Karosa

Nobinan entinen palvelubussi myynnissä Lapissa sarjasta 680-683, 689 tai 696;
http://www.nettikone.com/mercedes-be...er-515/1279145

----------


## LimoSWN

Nettikoneessa vanhempi Wiima. Keulassa näyttää olevan vanha espoon seututariffi 

Volvo B10M Wiima Combi 

http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b10m/1278979

----------


## bussifriikki

> Nettikoneessa vanhempi Wiima. Keulassa näyttää olevan vanha espoon seututariffi 
> 
> Volvo B10M Wiima Combi 
> 
> http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b10m/1278979


Lienee joku Concordian M310:istä
http://www.mystinenportaali.com/buss...m310_con01.jpg

----------


## Nak

Andersson pisti Scalat myyntiin http://www.nettikone.com/scania/scala/1280484

----------


## Karosa

> Andersson pisti Scalat myyntiin http://www.nettikone.com/scania/scala/1280484


Mitähän se sitten ajatteli tuoda syksyllä Vantaan 73:lle, kun näitä se sinne tarjosi 2 kpl?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Andersson pisti Scalat myyntiin http://www.nettikone.com/scania/scala/1280484


Nämä ovat kai jo pidempään olleet myynnissä firman omilla sivuilla. Tai ainakin jotkut Scalat olen listassa nähnyt jo aikaa sitten. http://oyanderssonab.fi/myytavat-autot

----------


## Karosa

> Nämä ovat kai jo pidempään olleet myynnissä firman omilla sivuilla.


Anderssonillahan on aina koko kalusto myynnissä, mutta nyt sitten tullut myös nettiautoon.




> Dynaamisesti vaihtuva kalustomme tuottaa runsaasti hyväkuntoisia käytettyjä autoja.


 :Laughing:

----------


## helleh

> Lienee joku Concordian M310:istä
> http://www.mystinenportaali.com/buss...m310_con01.jpg


Vanha P.Tyllilä Linja --> Pohjolan Liikenne --> Lehtisen Linja --> Petteri Hietanen ZCC-811

----------


## tkp

Paunu myy kalustoaan http://www.paunu.fi/autot.htm

----------


## bussifriikki

Andersson kauppaa pätkä-Setraa.

http://busmarket.fi/content/turistib...4/setra-s210hd

Näyttääpä muuten oudolta tuo uusi keula vanhassa Setrassa, varsinkin sivusta katsottuna.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nobinat 97, 299, 326 ja 350 myynnissä Truckpartsilla.

----------


## bussifriikki

Rajamäen Omnilinkit myytävänä. Ja vain 30 000

http://www.nettikone.com/scania/omnilink/1290328

----------


## Karosa

> Ja vain 30 000


Niin, eihän se ole tyhmä joka pyytää vaan..

----------


## Bussipoika

> Rajamäen Omnilinkit myytävänä. 
> 
> http://www.nettikone.com/scania/omnilink/1290328


Ilmoituksessa kerrotaan, että näissä autoissa on bensiinimoottori. Onko näissä tosiaan bensamoottori, vai onko ilmoituksen tekijälle sattunut vain virhe?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ilmoituksessa kerrotaan, että näissä autoissa on bensiinimoottori. Onko näissä tosiaan bensamoottori, vai onko ilmoituksen tekijälle sattunut vain virhe?


Dieseleitä ne on. Tai mistä sen tietää millaisen virityksen Rajamäki on Scaniaan kyhännyt.

Myynnissä OmniCity Turusta ja Pekolan EB-Eagle
http://www.nettikone.com/scania/k94/1288289
http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b-12/1294212

----------


## Nak

Easy KM:llä on vielä neljä Westendin vanhaa Crossaria. Hinta 87000e/kpl http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../gbbkbkag.html

----------


## bussifriikki

Pekolalla on EB-Carrus myynnissä
http://www.nettikone.com/carrus/602/1294176
http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/picture.php?photo=5536

Samoin Carrus Fifty ja City
http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b-10m...ekolanliikenne
http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b-10l...ekolanliikenne

----------


## Nak

Wl 50:n hintaa on taas tarkistettu alaspäin

----------


## Zambo

> Wl 50:n hintaa on taas tarkistettu alaspäin


Nordeakin herännyt siihen, että autoista olisi kiva päästä eroon. Puolentoista vuoden seisominen käyttämättömänä alkaa kuitenkin väkisin näkyä kaluston kunnossa, joten ostajien määrä vähentynee samaa tahtia kuin hinta tippuu.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Hämeen Linja 5: http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/saffl...m-2000/1303447

Amper 17, ex. Nobina 709: http://www.nettikone.com/citroen/jumper/1304295

Pekola 11: http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b-10-m-6000/1298316

Pekola 57: http://www.nettikone.com/carrus/volv...ar-502/1297784

----------


## Tomi

Härmän Liikenteen kolme Carrus 602 -korista Volvoa. Ilmoitus: http://www.harmanliikenne.fi/myynnissa.html
Muut tiedot löytää kalustolistasta: http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/yritys...3%A4n+Liikenne

----------


## Eräs...

> Amper 17, ex. Nobina 709: http://www.nettikone.com/citroen/jumper/1304295


Milloin tämä auto on ollut Amperilla?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Milloin tämä auto on ollut Amperilla?


Varmaan siitä lähtien kun Nobinan Jouko-liikenne päättyi.

----------


## Nak

Taas Wessun vanhojen autojen hintoja on korjailtu alaspäin. Ei kai ne niin huonossa kunnossa voi olla, kun eivät kelleen kelpaa  :Shocked: 

4 Crossaria 68000e/kpl
ex. 29 89000e
GD:t 99000e/kpl Veoliahan olisi voinut hankkia näitä 98-Carrusten tilalle  :Wink:

----------


## Tenava

> Taas Wessun vanhojen autojen hintoja on korjailtu alaspäin. Ei kai ne niin huonossa kunnossa voi olla, kun eivät kelleen kelpaa 
> 
> 4 Crossaria 68000e/kpl
> ex. 29 89000e
> GD:t 99000e/kpl Veoliahan olisi voinut hankkia näitä 98-Carrusten tilalle


Ei ne varmaan huonokuntoisia ole mutta kuka harmeja itselleen haluaa lisää ottaa kun on entiset jokaisen pihassa nyt jo on. Kyllä nuo Ivecot niin kalliita on jokaiselle liikennöitsijälle jos ei ole täydellistä huolto sopimusta niihin uutena ottanut.

----------


## Zambo

> Ei ne varmaan huonokuntoisia ole mutta kuka harmeja itselleen haluaa lisää ottaa kun on entiset jokaisen pihassa nyt jo on. Kyllä nuo Ivecot niin kalliita on jokaiselle liikennöitsijälle jos ei ole täydellistä huolto sopimusta niihin uutena ottanut.


Täytyyhän niiden olla hyviä autoja, kun Pohjolan Liikenne vuosi toisensa jälkeen hankkii niitä lisää  :Wink: 

Noi ex-wessut varmaan lähtisi könttäsummana 200 000, mutta toisaalta 100 000/ liikenteessä oleva auto on noista aika paljon.

----------


## Tenava

> Täytyyhän niiden olla hyviä autoja, kun Pohjolan Liikenne vuosi toisensa jälkeen hankkii niitä lisää 
> 
> Noi ex-wessut varmaan lähtisi könttäsummana 200 000, mutta toisaalta 100 000/ liikenteessä oleva auto on noista aika paljon.


Pohjolalla ne huolto sopparilla

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eiköhän siihen ole joku syy, ettei esim. Veolia osta GD busseja...

----------


## Bussipoika

V.Alamäki myy ikivanhaa Volvoa:http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b10r-w67b-6700/1309335

Pekolan Liikenne on myymässä Scaniaa: http://www.nettikone.com/scania/l-94-ub/1308776, myös saman firman Carrus on myynnissä: http://www.nettikone.com/carrus/vega...ekolanliikenne

Westendin Linjan #42 on myynnissä kymppitonnilla: http://www.nettikone.com/scania/scania/1312608

----------


## Nak

> Eiköhän siihen ole joku syy, ettei esim. Veolia osta GD busseja...


Ennakkoasenteet? GD:ssä on kuitenkin Cumminsin mylly - se sama joka löytyy pikku-Citean konehuoneesta. Muutenkin tekniikka on länsimainen. 
Mitä niillä tuli 109:n aikaan matkustettua, oli mielestäni kyyti hyvin tasaista, jopa miellyttävää. Ilmastointikin oli tehokas. Penkkeinä ne joidenkin ihannoimat pehmustetut puukkomagneetit. Lisäksi ne ovat vielä aika uusia, Veoliallakin ne olisivat tällä hetkellä heti kolmanneksi uusimpia teli-autoja.
Ei ne ainakaan voi Volvo 8908LE-teliä surkeampia olla  :Laughing:

----------


## Bussipoika

Åbergin linja luopuu Flyeristään  :Icon Frown:  :https://www.facebook.com/aberginlinj...type=1&theater

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lehtosen Liikenteen Scania Carrus City L:t (eli ex. TuKL:it) ovat myynnissä: http://www.nettikone.com/scania/carrus-city-l/1319067

Veikkaanpa, ettei mistään saa 5000 eurolla noin siistejä Carruksia.  :Wink: 

Myynnissä myös ex. VPL 16(?): http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b10ble-600/1323916

Paunun Vegoja kaksin kappalein: http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b10m/1321095, http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b10m/1321097 sekä Paunun Lahti 402: http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b10ble/1314396

----------


## kuukanko

> Lehtosen Liikenteen Scania Carrus City L:t (eli ex. TuKL:it) ovat myynnissä: http://www.nettikone.com/scania/carrus-city-l/1319067


Ja myyjänä näyttää olevan Jari Hietala, joka vastaa Savo-Karjalan Linjalla mm. käytetyn kaluston myymisestä.

----------


## tkp

Nyt tonnilla bussi alle http://www.taloussanomat.fi/autot/20.../201414665/304

----------


## Nak

Ukrainassa olisi myynnissä Helbin vanha uukkari sarjasta 9611-9620 Linkki

----------


## bussifriikki

Nyt on kokonainen linja-autoasema myynnissä

http://yle.fi/uutiset/harvinainen_he...oasema/7615098

----------


## bussifriikki

PL 957 myynnissä

http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b12-c...yritys=ukkonen

----------


## TeeJii

Amper #9 näyttäisi olevan kanssa myynnissä..

http://www.nettikone.com/carrus/scania-carrus/1354363

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Aiemmin huutokaupat.com sivustolla oli kaupan Westendin linjan #88 nyt uutena omistaja on J.lundan Ky Lempäälästä http://www.nettikone.com/iveco/irisbus/1347900
Myös PL #920 vaikuttaa nykyään H.Ukkosen pihalla http://www.nettikone.com/scania/k113...-regal/1359945
M.Niskasella on useempia Busseja myynnissä tämän ilmoituksen tekstin mukaan:http://www.nettikone.com/mercedes-benz/sprinter/1330051
Keskimatkojen Onniexpress ajossa oleva 9700 Volvo: http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b12m/1345000
Mantelan Tourino: http://www.nettikone.com/mercedes-benz/tourino/1359962
Mantelan Sprinttereitä on nettikoneessa yhteensä 3kpl: http://www.nettikone.com/mercedes-be...er-515/1359952
Mobus on luopumassa 2013 Helmikuussa maahantuodusta Omniexpressistä: http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../jm9dkhlo.html

----------


## bussikuvaaja

E.itkonen Oy on asettanut myyntiin kaluston uusimmat ajoneuvot eli 3 kpl 9700 mallisia Volvoja 
http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../lhi9enad.html
http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../iohojmbg.html
http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../cbjo6lhk.html

----------


## bussifriikki

ML-Charterin punikit myynnissä:

http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b12b-...ar-602/1365073
http://www.nettikone.com/scania/k114...le-560/1365064

----------


## Bussipoika

> ML-Charterin punikit myynnissä


Millä ne aikoo nyt ajaa OB:tä?

----------


## Karosa

> Millä ne aikoo nyt ajaa OB:tä?


Onhan niillä uudempaakin kalustoa..

----------


## tkp

> ML-Charterin punikit myynnissä:
> 
> http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b12b-...ar-602/1365073
> http://www.nettikone.com/scania/k114...le-560/1365064


"EI VAIHTAMISTA EIKÄ TINKAAMISTA EIKÄ URPOILUA !" Tuntuu myyjä arvostavan mahdollisia ostajia...

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> "EI VAIHTAMISTA EIKÄ TINKAAMISTA EIKÄ URPOILUA !" Tuntuu myyjä arvostavan mahdollisia ostajia...


Jos ajoneuvon myyjä ei halua vaihtaa autoon mitään?
Tai että hinnasta tingitään
Saatika kysellään typeriä kysymyksiä.
Kyse ei ole varmaankaan ostajan arvostamisesta vaan siitä juurikin mitä hieman tarkensin tässä samassa tekstissä.

----------


## Bussipoika

> "EI VAIHTAMISTA EIKÄ TINKAAMISTA EIKÄ URPOILUA !" Tuntuu myyjä arvostavan mahdollisia ostajia...





> Jos ajoneuvon myyjä ei halua vaihtaa autoon mitään?
> Tai että hinnasta tingitään
> Saatika kysellään typeriä kysymyksiä.
> Kyse ei ole varmaankaan ostajan arvostamisesta vaan siitä juurikin mitä hieman tarkensin tässä samassa tekstissä.


Kaksi ensimmäistä nyt menee jotenkin läpi, mutta kolmatta en ymmärrä lainkaan... Ostaja voi kysyä mielestään järkevän kysymyksen, mutta myyjän mielestä se saattaa olla typerä kysymys... Ja nuo kohdat olisi voinut ilmaista jotenkin hieman asiakasystävällisemmin...

----------


## Rehtori

Viestit kertovat lähinnä myyjän sivistymättömyydestä. Toivottavasti asiakaspalvelu hoidetaan toisella asenteella.

----------


## Wilson

> Viestit kertovat lähinnä myyjän sivistymättömyydestä. Toivottavasti asiakaspalvelu hoidetaan toisella asenteella.



Kannattaa siistiä suuta

----------


## helleh

> Onhan niillä uudempaakin kalustoa..


Niinkun esimerkiks mitä?

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Muutama uuskoppanen 9700 ja muutama vanhakoppanen

----------


## bussifriikki

Åbergin Linjan lahtelaiset:

http://m.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto/k.../9n7e7m6g.html

http://m.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto/k.../7aahdmfg.html

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Orajärven Bussin kaatunut Neoplan myynnissä https://www.avk.fi/Shop/Vehicle/Vehi...-starliner-595

----------


## LimoSWN

Tälläinen aikaisemmin tuttu ollut auto löytyy vielä 4 tunnin ajan myynnissä, hintaa vain 1 600 

https://huutokaupat.com/fi/v/137471

Myllymäen Kuljetus Oy konkurssipesä Y-tunnus: 2669230-8 Iveco Citelis Line rek.tunnus BBY-984 linja-auto, Vantaa

Myydään

Myllymäen Kuljetus Oy konkurssipesä
Y-tunnus: 2669230-8
Kohde 137471

BBY-984
Malli: Iveco CITELIS LINE PS09D2 
Valmistenumero: VNEPS09D200301978
Ajoneuvon tila: Poistettu liikenteestä
Ajoneuvon käyttö: Myyntivarasto
Ovien lukumäärä: 
Istumapaikkoja: 46
Polttoaine: Dieselöljy
Iskutilavuus (cm3): 7790
Teho (kW): 213
Käyttöönotto: 06.08.2007
Ensirekisteröinti: 06.08.2007
Katsastettu: 13.08.2012
Katsastuspäätös: Hyväksytty
Seuraava katsastus: 06.02 - 06.08.2013
Vakuutus: Pohjola
Vakuutus alkanut: 17.12.2014
Omistajat: Myllymäen Kuljetus oy, Mittatie 27, 01260, VANTAA (Alkaen: 11.12.2014) 
Haltijat: ISSO OY, Mittatie 27, 01260, VANTAA (Alkaen: 11.12.2014) 
Huom. Määräaikaiskatsastus suorittamatta
Huom. Liikenteestä poisto (17.12.2014 alkaen) 
Havaitut viat

Konevikainen, ei käy

Myyntiehdot

Konkurssipesä pidättää oikeuden hyväksyä tai hylätä korkein tehty tarjous.

Konkurssipesä ei vastaa kohteessa tai ilmoituksessa mahdollisesti olevista virheistä tai puutteista.

Myytävällä kohteella ei ole myyjän puolesta takuuta, vaihto tai palautusoikeutta.

Kohde myydään siinä kunnossa ja niillä varusteilla kuin se myyntihetkellä on.

Huutohinta ei sisällä vähennettävää arvonlisäveroa, ei myöskään lisätä.

Ostajan maksettavaksi tulevat mahdolliset ajoneuvoverot, tarkista Trafin palvelusta.

Pidätetään oikeus ilmoitusajan muutoksiin.

Viimeksi päivitetty

Ilmoitus on päivitetty 28.02.2015 19:54.
Ilmoitus julkaistu

Ilmoitus on julkaistu 24.02.2015 22:42.
Katso ilmoittajan muut kohteet

----------


## Eppu

Löytyipä eräs ihan mielenkiintoinen kohde: http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../enfkaccj.html

Tuossa olisi erä varsin päteviä autoja esim. Korsisaarelle. Ja busshistoriassa onkin maininta että "export Finland?": http://svenskbusshistoria.se/go/?omn...&svalue=xzw957

----------


## bussifriikki

> Löytyipä eräs ihan mielenkiintoinen kohde: http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../enfkaccj.html
> 
> Tuossa olisi erä varsin päteviä autoja esim. Korsisaarelle. Ja busshistoriassa onkin maininta että "export Finland?": http://svenskbusshistoria.se/go/?omn...&svalue=xzw957


Oulussa http://koti.mbnet.fi/oso/kortti.php?haku=CJM-903

----------


## ikarus9859

ML-Charter myy Kajaanin Kaupunkiliikenteen Scalaa:http://www.nettikone.com/scania/scala-l-94ub/1404012

Heiskasen Liikenteen Marcopolo myös myynnissä:http://www.nettikone.com/iveco/marcopolo-senior/1370810

Revon turistiliikenteen Omniexpress:www.nettikone.com/scania/omniexpress/1365240

Tokeen Liikenteen Neoplan:http://www.nettikone.com/neoplan/cityliner/1405360

Mikko Rindell Oy:n Setra:http://www.nettikone.com/setra/416-hdh/1392392

EB:n väreissä oleva Tilausliikenne Jani Rinteen Scania Eagle:http://www.nettikone.com/scania/k113/1405577

----------


## Joonas Pio

Porvoon Liikenteen autot 37, 60, 67, 68, 69, 83 ja 92 ovat Truckpartsilla myynnissä: http://truckparts.ee/technics-on-sale/group/0202

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

Löytyi näitä saffle volvoja 2 sl autolinjoilta
Linkki:
http://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b-10/1445744

----------


## bestcarrus

Täällä oisi pari ikarusta turun seudulta http://m.nettikone.com/volvo/5-kpl-vm-2000-pusseja-ikarus/1380166?vifAdCount=3&vifNav=Y#1

Ja myös moni muu firma myy lähiliikenne kalustoa

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

Tänään löyty AVK:ta siinä liukastus kolarissa ollut bussi
Linkki bussiin:
https://www.avk.fi/Shop/Vehicle/Vehi...andName=scania
Linkki kolariin:
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...885531448.html

----------


## Joonas Pio

Huutokaupat.com-sivulla on Anderssonin autoja myynnissä: https://huutokaupat.com/fi/ilmoittaj...y-andersson-ab

----------


## fani

> Täällä oisi pari ikarusta turun seudulta http://m.nettikone.com/volvo/5-kpl-v...t=3&vifNav=Y#1
> 
> Ja myös moni muu firma myy lähiliikenne kalustoa


Ei taida oikeen mennä kaupaks ku ovat olleet siellä jo vuoden jos ei kauemminkin

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

5-6 vuotta takaperin GD busseja täällä hehkuteltiin, hyvejä piti oleman. Nyt niitä saa sopivaan hintaan...

----------


## bestcarrus

Mascuksessa myydään transdevin entisiö ilaruksia jotka tulivat westendiltä ja myös tämä transdev 8 kiitokoti citystar http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../6olh7bfc.html

----------


## bussifriikki

Transdev 203 (Scala) on myynnissä

http://www.nettikone.com/scania/l94-...yritys=ukkonen

----------


## Pera

Vanha Sisu nivelbussi huutokaupattavana: https://huutokaupat.com/fi/v/273993

----------


## karhuherra baddington

älkää ostako näitä kahta, itse haluaisin mutta ei rahat riitä.

http://fin.auto24.ee/used/2381211
http://fin.auto24.ee/used/2381213

joten, säästäkää nämä bussit.

----------


## sm3

> älkää ostako näitä kahta, itse haluaisin mutta ei rahat riitä.
> 
> http://fin.auto24.ee/used/2381211
> http://fin.auto24.ee/used/2381213
> 
> joten, säästäkää nämä bussit.


Vitsejä taas kertomassa?

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> Vitsejä taas kertomassa?


ei tämä ole vitsi vaan vakavaa asiaa. :Mad:

----------


## sm3

> ei tämä ole vitsi vaan vakavaa asiaa.


Juujuu, tottakai Oletkos jo ostanut?

----------


## aki

Vantaan TTS on uusinut kalustoaan kovasti viime aikoina. Onkohan kaikki entiset punaiset koulutusbussit nyt myynnissä? Ainakin seuraavat autot löytyvät vehotrucksin nettisivuilta: 

FES-100, Lahti 402, vm-2000
XYP-833, Scania scala, vm-2002
TKI-893, Volvo 8700LE, vm-2005
OXI-676, Volvo 8700LE 6X2, vm-2006 (ex.NF 452)
OXI-681, Volvo 8700LE 6X2, vm-2006 (ex NF 457)
RIJ-265, Scania scala, vm-2009

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Vantaan TTS on uusinut kalustoaan kovasti viime aikoina. Onkohan kaikki entiset punaiset koulutusbussit nyt myynnissä?


Teho-lehden numerossa 5/2016 sanotaan ainakin näin: "TTS Työtehoseura on tehnyt merkittävän investoinnin ja uusinut koko koulutukseen tarvittavan kuljetuskalustonsa."

----------


## aki

> Teho-lehden numerossa 5/2016 sanotaan ainakin näin: "TTS Työtehoseura on tehnyt merkittävän investoinnin ja uusinut koko koulutukseen tarvittavan kuljetuskalustonsa."


Mitä olen välillä ohimennen nähnyt täällä Länsi-Vantaalla, niin ainakin jokin hybridin näköinen bussi kulki TTS-tunnuksin. Onko kenelläkään tarkempaa tietoa mitä ovat hankkineet tilalle? Koulutuskeskuksien kalustollehan on kai oma ketjunsakin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onko kenelläkään tarkempaa tietoa mitä ovat hankkineet tilalle?


Matalia teli-Setroja ja korkeita Mersuja ainakin, kuorma-autopuolelle myös lähinnä Mersua.

----------


## Teemuxs

> Matalia teli-Setroja ja korkeita Mersuja ainakin, kuorma-autopuolelle myös lähinnä Mersua.


Jos Rajamäellä kuullut "tornihuhut" pitävät paikkansa. Niin TTS:lle ei pitäisi olla tulossa vähään aikaan mitään muuta kuin mersua.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Pohjolan liikenne #753 myynnissä
https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../bhajdag9.html

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Pohjolan liikenne #753 myynnissä
> https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../bhajdag9.html


Melkoisen suolainen hinta 500 000 km ajetusta Ivecosta.

----------


## LimoSWN

Laitetaans läjä näitä mitä itse löytänyt. 


M.B. Liikenne KSA-931 Daf https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../hb8i6mfl.html  ( Tämä auto nähty Korsisaaren linjoilla. 355,465,457 ) 

ILK-421 KutsuPlus https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../hijm7c9o.html 

ILK-430 KutsuPlus https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../9ahmfadh.html 

ILK-429 KutsuPlus https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../d9dc7eaf.html 

ILK-443 KutsuPlus https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../7cem6jab.html 





EX. WL #34 ORI-234 https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../cfdfiakf.html 

EX. STA LIB-712  https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../khb98a6k.html 



Myös muualla: 

KutsuPlus: 
ILK-429 : https://www.nettikone.com/mercedes-b...di-a3a/1724656 
ILK-433 :  https://www.nettikone.com/mercedes-b...di-a3a/1724655 
ILK- 421 : https://www.nettikone.com/mercedes-b...di-a3a/1724652 
ILK-430 : https://www.nettikone.com/mercedes-b...di-a3a/1724639

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Laitetaans läjä näitä mitä itse löytänyt. 
> 
> 
> EX. WL #34 ORI-234 https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../cfdfiakf.html


Noita westendin linjan vanhoja ikaruksia ollut jo vuosia myynnissä, liekö yksikään löytänyt uutta kotia Anderssonin konkurssin sekä Veolian  linjojen häviämisen jälkeen?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Noita Westendin Linjan vanhoja Ikaruksia ollut jo vuosia myynnissä, liekö yksikään löytänyt uutta kotia Anderssonin konkurssin sekä Veolian  linjojen häviämisen jälkeen?


ORI-kilpisiä Scania / Ikaruksia meni Pekolalle ja Inter Kuljetukselle jo joitakin vuosia sitten ainakin yksilöt ORI-246, ORI-247 ja ORI-248. Tästä joukosta ORI-248 on kesällä 2017 siirtynyt Kajaaniin, samoin ORI-246. Siinä vaiheessa nämä kaksi olivat jo Vekka Liikenteellä.

----------


## LimoSWN

Joskus kauan sitten uutukainen Volvo B12Ble, Volvo 8700 Connexilla numerolla 200. Sen jälkeen meni JAKK.  Poistettiin Connexilta liian suureksi osoittautunut dieselin kulutuksen takia. 

https://kiertonet.fi/ajoneuvot/muut-...nja-auto-13075

----------


## bernemi

Transdevin entinen teli-Scala, 739 on myytävänä Mascus.fi-sivustolla:
https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../ckfngllb.html

----------


## eemeli113

> Joskus kauan sitten uutukainen Volvo B12Ble, Volvo 8700 Connexilla numerolla 200. Sen jälkeen meni JAKK.  Poistettiin Connexilta liian suureksi osoittautunut dieselin kulutuksen takia. 
> 
> https://kiertonet.fi/ajoneuvot/muut-...nja-auto-13075


Täähän tuli sitten Vaasaan paikallisbussiksi Wasa Citybusille.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Transdevin entinen teli-Scala, 739 on myytävänä Mascus.fi-sivustolla:
> https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../ckfngllb.html


Samassa yhteydessä kuvia selaamalla näkyy olevan myös #89.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Helb 316 on myynnissä varaosina nettikoneessa.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/94/1751674

Myös westendin linja 88 näyttäisi olevan myytävänä 
https://m.nettikone.com/iveco/citils...nt=26&vifNav=Y

----------


## huusmik

> Myös westendin linja 88 näyttäisi olevan myytävänä 
> https://m.nettikone.com/iveco/citils...nt=26&vifNav=Y


Ollut jo jonkin aikaa :Confused:

----------


## bussitietäjä

Vaasan Paikallisliikenteen ivecoja, joista ainakin osa ollut myös Westendin Linjalla nyt myynnissä.
https://autoline.info/-/city-buses/I...17163742885800

Myös Taksikuljetuksen iveco kutsenius myynnissä.
https://autoline.info/-/city-buses/I...21502228190500

Westendin Linjan vanha citelis.
https://autoline.info/-/city-buses/I...14152994537100

----------


## LimoSWN

Ex satakuntalainen saanut uudet kilvet, ja muutettu hieman. 

https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/carrus/1766363 

Alunperin satli #234 https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/kortti.php?haku=EBY-626

----------


## bussiauto

Entinen Westendin Linjan 34 myynnissä
https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../cfdfiakf.html

----------


## aki

> Entinen Westendin Linjan 34 myynnissä
> https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../cfdfiakf.html


Tämä siirtyi vuonna 2012 WL:n konkurssin myötä Veolialle ja poistettiin lopulta 2015. On tainnut olla myynnissä siitä lähtien. Olisiko jo aika laittaa koko auto paalaimeen kun ei noille ikaruksille oikein markkinoita ole.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Savonlinjan iveco irisbuseja myynnissä, ollut myös HSL-alueella ajossa.

https://m.nettikone.com/iveco/crossway-le/1772583

----------


## Zambo

> Savonlinjan iveco irisbuseja myynnissä, ollut myös HSL-alueella ajossa.
> 
> https://m.nettikone.com/iveco/crossway-le/1772583


Myyntikuvia kun katsoo, niin pitkään ovat olleet myynnissä. Ivecot jatkaa usein matkaa Tsekkeihin ja pilkkahinnalla.

----------


## MB1

Mitä autoja Varkauteen on tullut näiden ivecoiden tilalle ?

----------


## bussitietäjä

Onko tietoa että löytyykö näistä tekkeihin menneistä ivecoista kuvia tekeistä? Ja kiinnostaisi tietää että mille firmoille noita esim transdevin vanhoja ivecoja on mennyt?

----------


## eemeli113

Suomesta poistetut Ivecot menee kyllä monesti VBI Groupille Tanskaan, joka on suurin Iveco-jälleenmyyjä Pohjoismaissa. Tzekkeihin en ole kuullut niitä menneen, kun eivät ne sieltä ole edes kotoisin.

----------


## kalle.

> Tzekkeihin en ole kuullut niitä menneen, kun eivät ne sieltä ole edes kotoisin.


 Menemisistä en tiedä mitään mutta kyllä Tsekistä jonkin verran Ivecoja kotoisin on, Vysoké Mýton tehtaalla rakennetaan noin 3000 Iveco-bussia vuosittain.

----------


## Zetor

> Menemisistä en tiedä mitään mutta kyllä Tsekistä jonkin verran Ivecoja kotoisin on, Vysoké Mýton tehtaalla rakennetaan noin 3000 Iveco-bussia vuosittain.


Nimenomaan ainakin Crossway tuoteperheen tuotteet tulee Tsekeistä. Ja kyllä niitä on Suomesta käytettynä sinne viety ainakin viiden auton sarja viime vuonna.

----------


## Tenava

> Suomesta poistetut Ivecot menee kyllä monesti VBI Groupille Tanskaan, joka on suurin Iveco-jälleenmyyjä Pohjoismaissa. Tzekkeihin en ole kuullut niitä menneen, kun eivät ne sieltä ole edes kotoisin.


Transdevin kaikki vanhat Ivecot palautui juuri tsekkeihin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Suomesta poistetut Ivecot menee kyllä monesti VBI Groupille Tanskaan, joka on suurin Iveco-jälleenmyyjä Pohjoismaissa. Tzekkeihin en ole kuullut niitä menneen, kun eivät ne sieltä ole edes kotoisin.


Ymmärtääkseni kaikki Crossway-mallin linja-autot tehdään Vysoké Mýtossa, Tekissä.

----------


## eemeli113

> Ymmärtääkseni kaikki Crossway-mallin linja-autot tehdään Vysoké Mýtossa, Tekissä.


Mulla oli ainakin sellainen käsitys, että ainakin meille Vaasaan tulleet Crosswayt olisi olleet Ranskassa koottuja autoja. Ja ne meni sit Tanskaan VBI Groupille, kuten esimerkiksi monet Westendin ja Anderssonin Crosswayt.

----------


## killerpop

> Onko tietoa että löytyykö näistä tekkeihin menneistä ivecoista kuvia tekeistä? Ja kiinnostaisi tietää että mille firmoille noita esim transdevin vanhoja ivecoja on mennyt?


Muutamalle autolle löytynyt ainakin hetkeksi käyttöä (lilat rivit) mm Slovakiasta https://seznam-autobusu.cz/seznam?id...&ntyp=Crossway

----------


## VX97

Satakunnan Liikenteen #116 Lahti Eagle 560 myynnissä H Ukkosella https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b10m-l...nt=11&vifNav=Y

----------


## bussitietäjä

Koiviston auto #366 Volvo Carrus City U myynnissä.
https://m.nettikaravaani.com/muu-mer...rus-le/1522133

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

JyLi #401, ex HelB #248 myynnissä Pohjois-Pohjanmaalla: 

https://www.nettikone.com/scania/l94-ub-b/1856716

----------


## Ivecomies

Onks Koiviston Auto poistamassa kaikki vanhanmalliset (L94) scalat?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:49 ----------

Ovatko Pohjolan Liikenteen entiset Ivecot (746-750) kans nykyään Tsekissä?

----------


## aki

> Onks Koiviston Auto poistamassa kaikki vanhanmalliset (L94) scalat?


Mitäs niillä enää tekee jos ikärajat tulee vastaan sopimuksissa.

----------


## killerpop

> Ovatko Pohjolan Liikenteen entiset Ivecot (746-750) kans nykyään Tsekissä?


Taitaapi olla, kovin samoja autoja tuntuis löytyvän http://phototrans.eu/2415,962,2029.html

Ainakin vielä tätä viestiä kirjoittaessa oli rekisteritunnukset Suomen ajalta vähän väärässä formaatissa, mutta voipi olla että joku innokas noitakin korjailee vielä aamusta alkaen

----------


## bussitietäjä

Oubusin #13 ex HelB 710 Myynnissä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/scala...unt=1&vifNav=Y

----------


## kallio843

Lehtimäellä näyttää olevan kaluston poistopäivät kun myynnissä on mm viime vuonna käyttöönotettu 9900.

----------


## Eppu

> Lehtimäellä näyttää olevan kaluston poistopäivät kun myynnissä on mm viime vuonna käyttöönotettu 9900.


No näköjään aika yllättävästä päästä on autoja myynnissä. Ehkäpä firman talous ei ole ihan tasapainossa, vai mistä lie kertoo...?
Myytävänä listan mukaan varmuudella autot 2,4,5,50,52,53,54,67-69. Tilureista #14,23,24,26,27,29,40,41,42,86,88. Lisäksi muutama mustan värinen.

----------


## Miska Törö

> No näköjään aika yllättävästä päästä on autoja myynnissä. Ehkäpä firman talous ei ole ihan tasapainossa, vai mistä lie kertoo...?
> Myytävänä listan mukaan varmuudella autot 2,4,5,50,52,53,54,67-69. Tilureista #14,23,24,26,27,29,40,41,42,86,88. Lisäksi muutama mustan värinen.


Ei kai #50 ole myytävänä? sillehän juuri keksittiin hommia IKEA ajoista. #55 pikemminkin pienemmistä mersuista. Mustista on myytävänä 215-220. Eli ilmeisesti Scala #3 ja 8700LE volvot jätetään vara-autoiksi. Luulen, että kun viikon sisällä alkava Lahden kilpailutus saadaan päätökseen, Ei lehtimäelle jää ensi kesän jälkeen liikennettä laisinkaan. Jos loput mersut myydään silloin, putoaa automäärä jo 53 kappaleeseen.

----------


## Eppu

> Ei kai #50 ole myytävänä? sillehän juuri keksittiin hommia IKEA ajoista. #55 pikemminkin pienemmistä mersuista. Mustista on myytävänä 215-220. Eli ilmeisesti Scala #3 ja 8700LE volvot jätetään vara-autoiksi. Luulen, että kun viikon sisällä alkava Lahden kilpailutus saadaan päätökseen, Ei lehtimäelle jää ensi kesän jälkeen liikennettä laisinkaan. Jos loput mersut myydään silloin, putoaa automäärä jo 53 kappaleeseen.


Totta puhut, #55 tosiaan on vielä lyhyempi mersu. Scaloista kaiketi #10,11,15 ovat myös vielä mukana ringissä, mutta ovatko pääasiassa orimattilan kouluvuoroilla?
Luulis että noita menee kaupan ehkä nopeastikin, sen verran laadukasta kampetta on tarjolla.

----------


## Miska Törö

> Totta puhut, #55 tosiaan on vielä lyhyempi mersu. Scaloista kaiketi #10,11,15 ovat myös vielä mukana ringissä, mutta ovatko pääasiassa orimattilan kouluvuoroilla?
> Luulis että noita menee kaupan ehkä nopeastikin, sen verran laadukasta kampetta on tarjolla.


Scalat ovat kyllä kaikli muut paitsi #3 myynnissä vaikkei sitä lehtimäen sivuilla selvästi luekaan. Orimattilan kouluvuorot ajaa korkeat Volvo 8700, joista 1 on myös pesiytynyt linjalle 87. Lisäksi yksi tai kaksi 9700 ajaa Orimattilassa myös kouluvuoroja.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Länsilinjat #110 myynnissä varaosina, tämä tuhoutui tulipalossa 2018.
https://autoline.info/-/sale/city-bu...11123459478900

----------


## Pera

Oubus 14 Kiitokori CityStar (ex Taksikuljetus) myynnissä: https://www.nettikone.com/mercedes-b...500-le/1831854

----------


## bussitietäjä

Myös Oubusin #11 ja #12 ex Aerobus Myynnissä.
#11 https://m.nettikone.com/mercedes-benz/citaro/1831851
#12 https://m.nettikone.com/mercedes-benz/citaro/1831849

----------


## bussitietäjä

Kasilinja Oy #4 Volvo Carrus Star 602 ex Pekolan Liikenne #42 myynnissä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b12r/1812979

----------


## IMF

Seinäjoen Käyttöautolla on myynnissä Volvo 8500 vm. 2015. Näyttää olevan H.Rannan uusin auto. Onkohan uutta tullut tilalle vai onko vain realisoitu uusimmasta päästä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Seinäjoen Käyttöautolla on myynnissä Volvo 8500 vm. 2015. Näyttää olevan H.Rannan uusin auto. Onkohan uutta tullut tilalle vai onko vain realisoitu uusimmasta päästä.


Tarkoittanet tuota Volvo 9500? Ainakaan minä en bongannut 8500 mistään ja eikös tämän (8500) mallin valmistus loppunut vuonna 2011?

----------


## IMF

Juurikin tuota 9500 Volvoa tarkoitin, painovirhe teki Volvosta kaupunkibussin. Tämä siis H.Ranta Oy:llä ollut Volvo maltillisella km-lukemalla.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Oubus #16 Volvo 8900LE 4x2 myynnissä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/8900/1832237
Ollut myös Tammelundin Liikenteellä testikäytössä.

----------


## Star 701

> Oubus #16 Volvo 8900LE 4x2 myynnissä.
> https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/8900/1832237
> Ollut myös Tammelundin Liikenteellä testikäytössä.


Kerkesi tuo käymään myös Kuopion Liikenteellä testiajossa numerolla #195.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Paunu #51 Scania Scala 4x2 myynnissä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/scala/1874819
Paunu #97 Scania Scala 4x2 myynnissä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/scala/1874822
Länsilinjat #28 Volvo 8700LE 4x2 myynnissä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/carrus...nt=28&vifNav=Y

----------


## bussitietäjä

Osmo Aho #1 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/mercedes-ben...nt=28&vifNav=Y
Jyväskylän Liikenne #422 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/mercedes-ben...nt=28&vifNav=Y
Porvoon Liikenne #2 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/l94-o...unt=3&vifNav=Y
Satakunnan Liikenne #120 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/l94-o...unt=3&vifNav=Y
Suorsan Liikenne (GMN-728) myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/k94/1...nt=28&vifNav=Y
Vainion Liikenne #??? Myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/l-94-...unt=4&vifNav=Y
Vainion Liikenne #31 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/carru...nt=12&vifNav=Y
Ventoniemi #5 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/113/1...unt=8&vifNav=Y
Ventoniemi #51 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b-10-m...nt=26&vifNav=Y

----------


## VolvoBussi91

Åbergin linjan #19 myynnissä (VDL Citea LLE-120 E6) 
https://www.nettikone.com/vdl/citea-lle-120/1877856

----------


## bussitietäjä

Jyväskylän Liikenne #401 Scania Scala 4x2 myynnissä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/l94-u...6?vifAdCount=1

----------


## aki

> Jyväskylän Liikenne #401 Scania Scala 4x2 myynnissä.
> https://m.nettikone.com/scania/l94-u...6?vifAdCount=1


Ja alun perin ollut Helb 248 > Jyväskylään vuonna 2015.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Oliko muuten joku raja, mihin asti saa ajaa tuon Scalan kaltaisilla 13,5 metrisillä tai sitten 2,6 metriä leveillä busseilla? Ilman ohjaavaa akselia olevalla telibussilla saa kaiketi ajaa jatkossakin, jos pituutta on korkeintaan 14,5 metriä? Poistuuhan noi tietysti luonnostaankin.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Satakunnan Liikenne #63 Scania Carrus Star 502 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/k124-...unt=4&vifNav=Y
Autoyhtiöt K. Väisänen TZL-609 Volvo 8500LE 6x2 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/saffle...nt=23&vifNav=Y
Länsilinjat #44 Volvo 8700LE 6x2 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/8700-b...nt=28&vifNav=Y
Nobina #3017 Volvo 8700LE 6x2 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/8700-b...nt=10&vifNav=Y
Tämähän on entinen Jokeri Volvo, tarkempi voi vielä kertoa entisen kylkinumeron.

----------


## bernemi

> Nobina #3017 Volvo 8700LE 6x2 myytävänä.
> https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/8700-b...nt=10&vifNav=Y
> Tämähän on entinen Jokeri Volvo, tarkempi voi vielä kertoa entisen kylkinumeron.


Entinen NF #459.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

Ex. Åbergin Linja 19 myynnissä (VDL Citea LLE-120), nyt Turussa ja VDL Bus & Coach:in toimesta.

https://www.nettikone.com/vdl/citea-lle-120/1896205

NOF 5, Scania K310UB Vest Center 6x2 myynnissä: 

https://www.truck1.fi/bussit/linja-autot/scania-k310ub-6x2-4-lb-vest-center-h-a4222035.html

----------


## kuukanko

> NOF 5, Scania K310UB Vest Center 6x2 myynnissä: 
> 
> https://www.truck1.fi/bussit/linja-a...-a4222035.html


Truckparts Eestillä on nyt myynnissä myös ex-Nobinat 11, 12, 480, 483 ja 485.

----------


## kuukanko

> Truckparts Eestillä on nyt myynnissä myös ex-Nobinat 11, 12, 480, 483 ja 485.


Truckparts Eestille on tullut lisää ex-Nobinoita myyntiin: 493 - 495, 497 - 499, 600 ja 621 - 623.

----------


## jtm

> Truckparts Eestille on tullut lisää ex-Nobinoita myyntiin: 493 - 495, 497 - 499, 600 ja 621 - 623.


Hakunilassa näyttää olevan osa noista autoista ilman kilpiä. Oli ainakin vielä eilen illalla.

----------


## LahtiScania

Ex. Pohjolan Liikenne #294 (RSL-387) päätynyt korjattuna myyntiin Liettuassa:

https://autoline24.fi/-/myynti/kaupu...10325890888100

https://bussikirjasto.fi/esb/kortti.php?haku=RSL-387

----------


## pemppi

En tiedä onko jo täällä ollut esillä, laitan tähän uudestaan. Volvoja tullut nippu myyntiin. Kuinkahan monta kappaletta autoja on myynnissä?

https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../7gidgjdb.html


https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../9dahhjcd.html

Transdevin autojahan nämä ilmeisesti ovat.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Nobina #79 Volvo Carrus City L myynnissä.
https://autoline.info/-/sale/city-bu...17243061939700
Nobina #372 Volvo Carrus City M myynnissä.
https://autoline.info/-/sale/differe...17255616460000

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:37 ----------




> Nobina #79 Volvo Carrus City L myynnissä.
> https://autoline.info/-/sale/city-bu...17243061939700
> Nobina #372 Volvo Carrus City M myynnissä.
> https://autoline.info/-/sale/differe...17255616460000


Åbergin Linja #6 Scania Scala 4x2 myynnissä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/scala/1909365

Jalobus #91 Iveco Crossway LE myynnissä.
https://m.nettikone.com/iveco/crossway/1909986

----------


## bussitietäjä

Transdev #? VDL Citea XLE-145 myytävänä.
https://used.vdlbuscoach.com/vdlbus/...f3bf8d185.html
Transdev #? VDL Citea SLE-129 myytävänä.
https://used.vdlbuscoach.com/vdlbus/...4a9b65c46.html

----------


## Ivecomies

> Nobina #372 Volvo Carrus City M myynnissä.
> https://autoline.info/-/sale/differe...17255616460000
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:37 ----------
> 
> 
> Jalobus #91 Iveco Crossway LE myynnissä.
> https://m.nettikone.com/iveco/crossway/1909986


Minkä takia tossa Ivecossa on Pohjolan liikenteen istuinverhoilu ja kiinnipitotangot? ja minkä takia tossa Carruksessa on edelleen suomalainen rekkari paikallaan, vaikka sen poistamisesta on jo melkein 8 vuotta aikaa, ja on jo varmaan ollut siellä Virossa jo monta vuotta?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tuo FLH-682 oli HSL-väreissä Porissa bussinäyttelyssä 2014. Sen jälkeen se meni Anderssonille ja edelleen Jalolle. Sitä en osaa sanoa, olisiko sen alunperin pitänyt mennä Pohjolan Liikenteelle, vai oliko se vaan tehty samoilla spekseillä kuin PL:lle samoihin aikoihin menneet Ivecot.

----------


## onni

Härmän Liikenteen / Komia Liikenteen koko OTO - kilvillä olevat 2 akselisten Vestien sarja myynnissä Seinäjoen Autoway:lla

https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b7rle/1927842

Näkyy viimeisessä kuvassa koko rivi.

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Vantaan kaupungilla / Varialla on Kiertonetissä myynnissä Pohjolan Liikenteen entinen 850.
https://kiertonet.fi/ajoneuvot/muut-...nja-auto-42991

----------


## bussitietäjä

TSCHU-TSCHU SHUTTLE 2000 Myytävänä
https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../ilfjaedm.html

----------


## ttsirkia

> Vantaan kaupungilla / Varialla on Kiertonetissä myynnissä Pohjolan Liikenteen entinen 850.
> https://kiertonet.fi/ajoneuvot/muut-...nja-auto-42991


Jos en nähnyt ihan väärin, niin tämä ajeli juuri äsken Kaivokselantietä Vantaalla.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

Ex. TLL 25 myynnissä: https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../amlkeb7f.html

----------


## bussitietäjä

Vantaan Liikenne #205 Wiima k202 (BFA-849) myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b9m/1955233

----------


## onni

Linkku on myynnissä. Tarkempaa tietoa ei minulla ole.

https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/9700/1960954

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Rovaniemen koulutuskuntayhtymä myy Kiertonetissä Mercedes-Benz Tourismoa. Ilmoituksen liitteenä olevasta rekisteriotteesta selvisi edelliseksi rekisteritunnukseksi XIR-717 eli bussi on aiemmin ollut Pekka Jussilan kalustossa.

https://kiertonet.fi/ajoneuvot/muut-...tourismo-64246

----------


## nickr

Länsilinjojen #47 on laitettu myyntiin:
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/8700-b12ble/1967219

Autot #38, #63 ja #77 ovat myös edelleen myytävänä: 
https://m.nettikone.com/yritys/lansilinjat?page=1

Näistä #63 on ollut varmaan kohta jo vuoden myynnissä.

----------


## Matias.k

> Länsilinjojen #47 on laitettu myyntiin:
> https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/8700-b12ble/1967219
> 
> Autot #38, #63 ja #77 ovat myös edelleen myytävänä: 
> https://m.nettikone.com/yritys/lansilinjat?page=1
> 
> Näistä #63 on ollut varmaan kohta jo vuoden myynnissä.


Länsilinjan #47 Seisoo Länsilinjan varikolla Hämeenlinnassa

----------


## tkp

Savonlinja myy vm. 63 museobussin https://huutokaupat.com/2128623/muse...000-63-vm-1963

----------


## Neoplan

Pohjolan Liikenteen 2990 on tullut myyntiin.https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/8700-1...toilla/1971890

----------


## Bussihullu

> Pohjolan Liikenteen 2990 on tullut myyntiin.https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/8700-1...toilla/1971890


Offtopic, mutta mitä nää nelinumeroiset PL:n bussit oikeen on/oli?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Offtopic, mutta mitä nää nelinumeroiset PL:n bussit oikeen on/oli?


Osa PL:n syksyn 2019 uusista busseista myöhästyi ja niitä korvaamaan tuli väliaikaiskalustoa, joka sitten sai nelinumeroisia järjestysnumeroita. Sijaisbussit poistuivat PL:ltä myöhemmin syystalvella. Auton #689 (EON-955) jälkimmäinen käynti PL:llä taisi olla osa tätä paikkausta, vaikka numero ei ollutkaan nelinumeroinen vaan sama kuin aiemmalla PL-kaudella.

----------


## Neoplan

Näitä busseja ei kukaan näytä haluavan  kun on olleet myynnissä todella pitkään.https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b10-carrus/1487430

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:53 ----------

Nettikoneesta löytyy paljon uudehkoja, 2010-luvun alkupuolen Volvo-kaukoliikennebusseja, jotka ovat ensimmäisten joukossa, kun pistää _Vanhin ensin_

----------


## Star 701

> Näitä busseja ei kukaan näytä haluavan  kun on olleet myynnissä todella pitkään.https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b10-carrus/1487430
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:53 ----------
> 
> Nettikoneesta löytyy paljon uudehkoja, 2010-luvun alkupuolen Volvo-kaukoliikennebusseja, jotka ovat ensimmäisten joukossa, kun pistää _Vanhin ensin_


Ehkä tuohon on omat syynsä, miksi nuo on olleet pitkään myynissä.. Ei ajokuntoinen, ja muutakin vikaa...

----------


## tkp

Kahdella tonnilla saa jo ajokuntoisen, katsastetun linja-auton. Eipä noilla ole muuta arvoa enää kuin romuraudan arvo

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Näitä busseja ei kukaan näytä haluavan  kun on olleet myynnissä todella pitkään.https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b10-carrus/1487430
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:53 ----------
> 
> Nettikoneesta löytyy paljon uudehkoja, 2010-luvun alkupuolen Volvo-kaukoliikennebusseja, jotka ovat ensimmäisten joukossa, kun pistää _Vanhin ensin_


Pahin on ilmoituksessa. "Ei kuvan auto. Vetoakseli rikki...."

----------


## Neoplan

> Pahin on ilmoituksessa. "Ei kuvan auto. Vetoakseli rikki...."


Ja tuskin mikään liikennöitsijä haluaa enää vuoden 1999 ja vuoden 1993 bussit, joissa on vetoakseli rikki. Eikä se miellytä matkailuautonakaan, kun ei näy kuviakaan ja vetoakseli on rikki.

----------


## Neoplan

Savo-Karjalan Vest on tullut myyntiin.https://m.nettikone.com/scania/l-94-west/1972833
p.s. Vest on kirjoitettu väärin

----------


## Neoplan

Taxilinen Toyota-Caetano on tullut myyntiin. Kare Tarvoselle. https://m.nettikone.com/toyota/caetano/1974705

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 04:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 04:00 ----------

Myyntiin ovat tullut myös lentoparkin 2019-citea. Nettikoneessa oli myös toinen samanlainen. Miksiköhän myynnissä näin uusina?https://m.nettikone.com/vdl/citea-lle-120-255/1974532

----------


## eemeli113

> Miksiköhän myynnissä näin uusina?https://m.nettikone.com/vdl/citea-lle-120-255/1974532


Ei varmaan näinä aikoina meinaa riittää ajoa lentokentillä...

----------


## Zambo

> Taxilinen Toyota-Caetano on tullut myyntiin. Kare Tarvoselle. https://m.nettikone.com/toyota/caetano/1974705
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 04:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 04:00 ----------
> 
> Myyntiin ovat tullut myös lentoparkin 2019-citea. Nettikoneessa oli myös toinen samanlainen. Miksiköhän myynnissä näin uusina?https://m.nettikone.com/vdl/citea-lle-120-255/1974532


Lentoparkin piti avata uusi pysäköintialue Koivuhakaan, en tiedä ehtikö avata ennen matkailumaailman pysähtymistä. Vanhaan Tikkurilantien parkkiin oli tarkoitus ajaa punaisilla busseilla ja keltaisten piti liikkua itäiseen parkkiin. Lentoparkin www-sivuillakaan ei ole tuosta mitään tietoa, eli ilmeisesti koko laajennuksesta on luovuttu ja sinne hankintut bussit jäivät ilman töitä. Uudempi bussi on rekisteröity korona-ajan keskellä eli 7/20.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Lentoparkin piti avata uusi pysäköintialue Koivuhakaan, en tiedä ehtikö avata ennen matkailumaailman pysähtymistä. Vanhaan Tikkurilantien parkkiin oli tarkoitus ajaa punaisilla busseilla ja keltaisten piti liikkua itäiseen parkkiin. Lentoparkin www-sivuillakaan ei ole tuosta mitään tietoa, eli ilmeisesti koko laajennuksesta on luovuttu ja sinne hankintut bussit jäivät ilman töitä. Uudempi bussi on rekisteröity korona-ajan keskellä eli 7/20.


Tosi vähän ajettu tuolla Citealla.

----------


## SD202

> Lentoparkin piti avata uusi pysäköintialue Koivuhakaan, en tiedä ehtikö avata ennen matkailumaailman pysähtymistä.


Viimeksi kun pyöräilin jokunen viikko sitten tuon paikan ohitse, niin viimeistelemättömältä näytti vielä. Eli tuo pysäköintialue odottelee aikoja toisenlaisia.

----------


## nickr

Länsilinjat myy nyt enemmänkin vanhempaa kalustoaan:

LL #30 (ex. TKL #260):
https://www.nettikone.com/scania/scala-l94-ub-b/1970959

LL #32 (ex. TKL #261):
https://www.nettikone.com/scania/scala-l94-ub-b/1970962

LL #57:
https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/8700-b7r/1970943

----------


## bussitietäjä

Nyholm #68 Volvo Wiima K202 (ECO-939) myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b9m/1975407
Oulaisten Liikenne #85 Scania Carrus City (III-609) myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/l94-carrus/1968967

----------


## Neoplan

Nettikoneeseen on tullut myyntiin useita käytettyjä samasta liikkeestä ilman rekisterikilpiä:
iso Bova Futura: 
https://m.nettikone.com/bova/futura-fhd14430/1976561
näitä parikin kappaletta https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/9700-s...3?vifAdCount=2

Paikallisliikennennebussi.https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/8700-b...9?vifAdCount=3

Rekkarit löytyivät kyllä tiedoista. Onko kellään tietoa ajoneuvojen alkuperästä?

Sen lisäksi Töysän VEGA rekkareilla
.https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b10/1975268



Ja tämä vielä:
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/8500-le-b12b/1943512 
eli limenvihreä 8500.

----------


## Star 701

Nuohan on kilvissä, mutta niistä on vain peitetty jostakin syystä yrityksen omilla lapuilla rekkarilaatat. Syytä tuolle en tiedä, että miksi näin kyseinen firma toimii. Nuo HAA-alkuiset ei merkkaa mitään, vaan Nettikoneen portaali vaan vaatii laittamaan jonkin tiedon rekisteri kenttään. 




> Nettikoneeseen on tullut myyntiin useita käytettyjä samasta liikkeestä ilman rekisterikilpiä:
> iso Bova Futura: 
> https://m.nettikone.com/bova/futura-fhd14430/1976561
> näitä parikin kappaletta https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/9700-s...3?vifAdCount=2
> 
> Paikallisliikennennebussi.https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/8700-b...9?vifAdCount=3
> 
> Rekkarit löytyivät kyllä tiedoista. Onko kellään tietoa ajoneuvojen alkuperästä?
> 
> ...

----------


## Neoplan

https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../jcfgjkgj.html

Mascusiin on tullut myyntiin lähes uusia Volvoja HSL-värein. Liikennöitsijän nimeä en löytänyt mistään.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../jcfgjkgj.html
> 
> Mascusiin on tullut myyntiin lähes uusia Volvoja HSL-värein. Liikennöitsijän nimeä en löytänyt mistään.


Tuo EON-955 on ollut PL:llä ja HB:llä käytössä: https://bussikirjasto.fi/esb/kortti.php?haku=EON-955

Näytti olevan myös LLR-kilpisiä ex. Transdevejä.

----------


## Neoplan

Myyntiin on tullut tämä Pohjolan Turistiauton 89 eli Carrus Star 502 vm.2000.https://m.nettikone.com/scania/k124/1981956
Sekä Osmo Ahon "pätkä-oskari" eli Ajokki Victor vm.1990 https://m.nettikone.com/scania/ajokk...93-clb/1982140
Ja Karstulan Liikenteen  18 "Terttu", malli on Volvo 9700H ja vuosimalli 2004.https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b12/1981825

Näitä on useita: https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/8900-b9r/1981509 Volvo 8900 teli vm.2012. Erikoista niissä on tavaratila matkustamon alla. Tietääkö kukaan, mistä ovat tulleet?

----------


## tkp

> Näitä on useita: https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/8900-b9r/1981509 Volvo 8900 teli vm.2012. Erikoista niissä on tavaratila matkustamon alla. Tietääkö kukaan, mistä ovat tulleet?


Norjasta

http://phototrans.eu/2415,29961,4408,0.html

----------


## bussitietäjä

Peuran Liikenne Volvo Carrus Vega myytävänä.
http://shop.kbauto.ee/kbauto/kuljetu...c62353926.html

----------


## Neoplan

Pohjolan Liikenteen 195 huutokaupataan Huutokaupat.comissa.https://huutokaupat.com/2229908/linj...ttu-2027599-km

----------


## Rebiaf

> Peuran Liikenne Volvo Carrus Vega myytävänä.
> http://shop.kbauto.ee/kbauto/kuljetu...c62353926.html


Voi sentäs.  :Icon Frown:  Vastahan tuo vielä oli Tampereella Paunulla ja sain ajaa sillä sahalahteen tai ponsaan. Oikein kiva auto oli.  :Cool:

----------


## Neoplan

https://huutokaupat.com/2275914/volvo-b10r-linja-auto Finavia myy vanhaa Volvoa, luultavasti Wiimaa, huutokaupoissa. Ei ole vielä tullut tarjouksia,  lentokenttäbussi kun on.

----------


## Eppu

> https://huutokaupat.com/2275914/volvo-b10r-linja-auto Finavia myy vanhaa Volvoa, luultavasti Wiimaa, huutokaupoissa. Ei ole vielä tullut tarjouksia,  lentokenttäbussi kun on.


Ajokkihan tuo on. Ja auton ominaisuuksien ja vikojen puolesta ei varmaan taida muita kuin romuliikkeitä kiinnostaa moinen.
Liekö Finavialla nyt muutakin joutilasta kalustoa poistoon menossa kun tarvetta ei ole eikä taida vähään aikaan edes tulla...

----------


## Neoplan

> Ajokkihan tuo on. Ja auton ominaisuuksien ja vikojen puolesta ei varmaan taida muita kuin romuliikkeitä kiinnostaa moinen.


Tai sitten joku harrastaja voisi alkaa pistää rekisteriin sopivaksi.

----------


## ess

> Tai sitten joku harrastaja voisi alkaa pistää rekisteriin sopivaksi.


Taitaa olla ylileveä tieliikenteeseen. Paaliin vaan.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Koiviston Auto #366 Volvo Carrus City U myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/wiima-...upassa/1994841
4x Oulaisten Liikenteen Volvo Carrus Fiftyä myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b10m-ajokki-fifty/1992301
Revon Turistiliikenne #12 Scania Lahti Flyer 520 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/lahti-l94-lb/1989507
Pohjolan Liikenne #182 Scania Lahti Eagle 560 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/eagle-560/1987614
Ventoniemi #9 Neoplan Metroliner myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/neoplan/m3-linja-auto/1986326
Kenen? Scania Citywide myytävänä.
https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../ilbi9hak.html

----------


## eemeli113

> Kenen? Scania Citywide myytävänä.
> https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../ilbi9hak.html


Taitaa olla Finavian B45, eli kilvellä GLT-166.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Revon Turistiliikenne #56 Volvo 8900LE 6x2 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/8900/2001520

----------


## onni

> Revon Turistiliikenne #56 Volvo 8900LE 6x2 myytävänä.


Ollut jo kuukauden, mutta silti ajossa. Voisiko olla, että on myynnissä, jos joku tarjoaisi hyvän hinnan?

----------


## kuukanko

> Ollut jo kuukauden, mutta silti ajossa. Voisiko olla, että on myynnissä, jos joku tarjoaisi hyvän hinnan?


Revon linjoilla ei vaadita telejä, joten jos joku ostaa tuon hyvään hintaan, voi tilalle hankkia 2-akselisenkin.

----------


## eemeli113

> Alunperin kirjoittanut bussitietäjä
> 
> 
> Kenen? Scania Citywide myytävänä. https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../ilbi9hak.html
> 
> 
> Taitaa olla Finavian B45, eli kilvellä GLT-166.


Finavian Citywidet oli molemmat myytävänä tuolloin. B44 (XVO-461) löysi uuden kodin Riihimäeltä Lehdon laivastossa ja B45 (GLT-166) päätyi Soisalolle.

----------


## Neoplan

H.Ukkonen myy kahta Pohjolan Turistiauton Carrusta.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b10m-carrus-star-
502/2008198https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b10m-carrus-star-502/2008191

----------


## Star 701

> Finavian Citywidet oli molemmat myytävänä tuolloin. B44 (XVO-461) löysi uuden kodin Riihimäeltä Lehdon laivastossa ja B45 (GLT-166) päätyi Soisalolle.


Tuo GLT-166 sijoittuneena ilmeisesti Pieksämäen paikkuriin, viimeviikon torstaina Pieksämäellä käydessäni huomasin että jokin valkea Citywide oli ajossa, joten mitä ilmeisemmin tuosta autosta kyse.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:31 ----------




> H.Ukkonen myy kahta Pohjolan Turistiauton Carrusta.
> https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b10m-carrus-star-
> 502/2008198https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b10m-carrus-star-502/2008191


Muitakin entisiä PM:n busseja on siellä kaupan muunmuassa #151 #273, #275, #295 ainakin.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Sundell #4 Volvo 9700H 6x2 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b12m/2010534
Sundell #12 Volvo 8700 4x2 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b12b/2010535

----------


## onni

Revon Turistiliikenteen Suburbanit myynnissä, mutta miksi?

https://www.nettikone.com/scania/suburban/2010799

----------


## Prompter

> Revon Turistiliikenteen Suburbanit myynnissä, mutta miksi?


scania cummins keksintöjä -teksti ilmoituksessa kertonee kaiken olennaisen  :Laughing:

----------


## bussitietäjä

Åbergin Linja #13 Volvo 9700HD 6x2 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/9700hd/1949788

----------


## LimoSWN

2020 valmistunut vihertävän keltainen VDL Citea. mitään tietoja tästä en löytänyt. 

https://www.nettikone.com/en/vdl/cit...20-255/1974532 BXN-860

teippien perusteella toki Lentoparkilla ollut. 


Toinen samanlainen väritykseltään 
https://www.nettikone.com/en/vdl/cit...20-255/1974537 ZNK-925

----------


## Zambo

> 2020 valmistunut vihertävän keltainen VDL Citea. mitään tietoja tästä en löytänyt. 
> 
> https://www.nettikone.com/en/vdl/cit...20-255/1974532 BXN-860
> 
> teippien perusteella toki Lentoparkilla ollut. 
> 
> 
> Toinen samanlainen väritykseltään 
> https://www.nettikone.com/en/vdl/cit...20-255/1974537 ZNK-925


Lentoparkin piti avata toinen Lentoparkki Koivuhakaan. Sinne oli tarkoitus liikennöidä keltaisilla busseilla. Sitten tuli Covid ja parkkialueen sekä bussien tarve poistui.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Länsilinjat #36 Volvo 8700 6x2 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/8700-b12b/2016773

----------


## Star 701

Forbusin EIS-421 (B10M 6x2 Carrus Star 502 vm. 1999), jos mittarilukema pitää paikkansa niin onpa ikäisekseen kyllä aika vähän ajettu: 

https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b10m/2021695


Urpolan Liikenteen AHZ-582 (B12B 9700H vm. 2005): 

https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/9700h/2021839

----------


## Star 701

Laurilan pari Falconia Volvolla myytävänä, liekköhän tuloillaan uutta kalustoa vai myyvätköhän vain ylimääräisinä pois? 

https://www.nettikone.com/muu-merkki/falcon/2023924

https://www.nettikone.com/scania/falcon-108m/2023923

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Järviseudun Linjan / Sjönejdens Linjenin konkurssihuutokaupassa näyttää olevan kaksi bussia sekä mm. varaosia ja työkaluja huudettavana. Ehkä enemmänkin busseja ja muuta tavaraa tulee vielä myyntiin myöhemmin.

https://www.skkm.fi/?page=auctions&action=browse&id=342

----------


## eemeli113

> Ehkä enemmänkin busseja ja muuta tavaraa tulee vielä myyntiin myöhemmin.


Tuossa nyt on viimeiset vanhat #1 ja #5 myynnissä. #7 myytiin loppuvuodesta yksityiselle. Jäljellä olisi senää 9700S-malliset Volvot, joissa JL ei ollut käsittääkseni edes omistajana.

----------


## Nils-Nasu

> Tuossa nyt on viimeiset vanhat #1 ja #5 myynnissä. #7 myytiin loppuvuodesta yksityiselle. Jäljellä olisi senää 9700S-malliset Volvot, joissa JL ei ollut käsittääkseni edes omistajana.


No sitten ei taida olla enempää busseja tulossa myyntiin. Vähiin kävi bussit loppua kohden. Myynti-ilmoituksessa #1 kohdalla oli heti ensimmäisessä kuvassa #7.  :Laughing:

----------


## Star 701

> No sitten ei taida olla enempää busseja tulossa myyntiin. Vähiin kävi bussit loppua kohden. Myynti-ilmoituksessa #1 kohdalla oli heti ensimmäisessä kuvassa #7.


Aiemmin kun katsoin tuon toisen 9700S-Volvon tietoja joka tuli viime syksynä, niin muistaakseni siinä omistajan kohdalla oli JL-Matkat Oy. Tämän kohdalla ei ainakaan lue että tuo olisi mennyt konkurssiin, eli onkohan tuossa nyt ollut 2 eri yhtiötä ja osa kalustosta ollut tuon toisen nimissä. 

Tässä linkki noihin yritystietoihin tuon JL-Matkojen osalta: https://www.finder.fi/Matkatoimisto/...tiedot/1215301

----------


## Nils-Nasu

> Aiemmin kun katsoin tuon toisen 9700S-Volvon tietoja joka tuli viime syksynä, niin muistaakseni siinä omistajan kohdalla oli JL-Matkat Oy. Tämän kohdalla ei ainakaan lue että tuo olisi mennyt konkurssiin, eli onkohan tuossa nyt ollut 2 eri yhtiötä ja osa kalustosta ollut tuon toisen nimissä. 
> 
> Tässä linkki noihin yritystietoihin tuon JL-Matkojen osalta: https://www.finder.fi/Matkatoimisto/...tiedot/1215301


Hyvin mahdollista. Ainakin molemmilla yrityksillä on julkisissa yritystiedoissa sama osoite ja samat vastuuhenkilöt. JL-Matkojen tiedoissa nettiosoitteena on www.jarviseudunlinja.fi. JL-Matkatkin on jo vanha yhtiö, sillä se näyttää olevan perustettu 1988.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Järviseudun Linjan / Sjönejdens Linjenin konkurssihuutokaupassa näyttää olevan kaksi bussia sekä mm. varaosia ja työkaluja huudettavana. Ehkä enemmänkin busseja ja muuta tavaraa tulee vielä myyntiin myöhemmin.
> 
> https://www.skkm.fi/?page=auctions&action=browse&id=342


Tänään tuo Scania 6x2  /  Ajokki Comet ( IEF-533 ) on nähty tulossa Tampereelle ( motarilla )  hinurin perässä.

----------


## Star 701

> Tänään tuo Scania 6x2  /  Ajokki Comet ( IEF-533 ) on nähty tulossa Tampereelle ( motarilla )  hinurin perässä.


Tuo on kyllä lähti omin voimin varikon pihasta, Delta Star 501 oli kylläkin hinurin perässä. Voihan toki olla, että tuokin sitten joutunut tosiaan hinurin perään. Nämä 2 autoa kuitenkin viimeisellä matkallaan kohti Viroa.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Tuo on kyllä lähti omin voimin varikon pihasta, Delta Star 501 oli kylläkin hinurin perässä. Voihan toki olla, että tuokin sitten joutunut tosiaan hinurin perään. Nämä 2 autoa kuitenkin viimeisellä matkallaan kohti Viroa.


Se oli vielä illasta tullut Kehä kolmella kertoi http://jlf.fi/members/2217-teemubussitietaja/ eilen.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Savo-Karjalan Linja #28 (Scania Scala 4x2)myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/scala/2027979
Savo-Karjalan Linja #39 Scania Scala 4x2 ex Nobina Finland #481 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/scala/2028024

----------


## LimoSWN

Taidamme saada sanoa   nobinan pätkä ( 4x2) 8700-mallille hyvästit piakkoin. 

 loppu sarja myynnissä vain 10 000 / kpl

https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../fbgmhfkl.html

620 - 642
649 - 679
Molempien sarjojen loput ajossa olevat.

----------


## tkp

TKL:n nivel-solaris huudettavana kiertonetissä https://kiertonet.fi/huutokaupat/niv...aris-u18-85890

----------


## nickr

> TKL:n nivel-solaris huudettavana kiertonetissä https://kiertonet.fi/huutokaupat/niv...aris-u18-85890


Tuo auto (siis #76) ei olekaan ollut pitkään aikaan linjalla. 73K:lla on näkynyt vain #80, ja silloin kun sitä ei ole ollut, niin joku teliauto ollut korvaamassa. Ei varmaan kauaa kulu, kunnes #80 on myös myynnissä/huudettavana.

TKL:n toisessa ilmoituksessa myydään kaksi vuosia varikon pihalla seissyttä romua, toinen on vanha Länsilinjojen #14:
https://kiertonet.fi/huutokaupat/kak...--8700le-85891

----------


## karvinen

> TKL:n toisessa ilmoituksessa myydään kaksi vuosia varikon pihalla seissyttä romua, toinen on vanha Länsilinjojen #14:
> https://kiertonet.fi/huutokaupat/kak...--8700le-85891


Ja tuo HSL värinen on ex Nobina 463 OXI-687

----------


## LimoSWN

Pohjolan Liikenne #133 myynnissä
Lahti Eagle 561 Scania K340ib 


https://huutokaupat.com/2709861/linj...ttu-1906100-km

Ja

Savonlinjan K94 Falcon 

Ajettu yli 2 miljoonaa

https://huutokaupat.com/2716234/scan...ja-auto-vm2004

----------


## Star 701

> Pohjolan Liikenne #133 myynnissä
> Lahti Eagle 561 Scania K340ib 
> 
> 
> https://huutokaupat.com/2709861/linj...ttu-1906100-km
> 
> Ja
> 
> Savonlinjan K94 Falcon 
> ...





Löytyy Savonlinjalta myynnistä myös vähän päälle miljoonan ajettu 9700S jonka vaihteisto vaatii tarkistuksen. 

https://huutokaupat.com/2716326/volv...-vm-2006-euro3



Sekä pienempi Sprinter: https://huutokaupat.com/2716390/mb-4...pinter-vm-2005


Luulin, että tuolla 9700:lla olisi ajettu enemmän, kun kuitenkin aika tiiviisti ovat olleet vuosien varrella ajossa mutta yllätyin että eihän tuossa kilsoja kovin kauheasti kuitenkaan ollut.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Taksikuljetus #84 MERCEDES-BENZ Sprinter City 35 myytävänä.
https://autoline24.fi/-/myynti/kaupu...13195682224400

----------


## bussitietäjä

Pohjolan Liikenne #916 Scania Scala 4x2 myytävänä.
https://www.bustruckparts.com/?mobil...search:TP13800
Hieman saanut osumaa?

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Pohjolan Liikenne #916 Scania Scala 4x2 myytävänä.
> https://www.bustruckparts.com/?mobil...search:TP13800
> Hieman saanut osumaa?


On kyllä etuosa korista niin rutussa ja mutkalla, ettei tosta ajavaa helpolla saada.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> On kyllä etuosa korista niin rutussa ja mutkalla, ettei tosta ajavaa helpolla saada.


Ei siis ihme, että myynti-ilmoituksen avaamisen jälkeen tuleekin näkyville teksti: *sõiduk varuosadeks* (= ajoneuvo varaosiksi).

----------


## killerpop

> On kyllä etuosa korista niin rutussa ja mutkalla, ettei tosta ajavaa helpolla saada.


Autovahinkokeskus sen sijaan kyllä myi samassa kunnossa olevia kunnostettaviksi. Oli sitte kolaroitu kunnolla tai palanut pahasti.

----------


## nickr

TKL #275 huudettavana:
https://kiertonet.fi/huutokaupat/scania-k9-6x2-86230

Myös TKL #659 on huudettavana, tosin vain romuksi.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Pohjolan Liikenne #200 Mercedes-Benz Sprinter myytävänä
https://m.nettikone.com/mercedes-benz/sprinter/2054160
Pohjolan Liikenne #946 Mercedes-Benz Sprinter myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/mercedes-benz/sprinter/2054156
Revon Turistiliikenne #30 Scania Scala 4x2 ex HelB #714 myytävänä https://m.nettikone.com/scania/scala/2051199

----------


## bussitietäjä

Helb #51 (MYF-151) Volvo B10BLE Ikarus E94 6x2 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b10/2058302
Jyväskylän liikenne #402 ex. HelB #244 (NEY-542) Scania Scala 4x2 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/l-94/2057863
Korsisaari #43 Scania Vest Contrast 4x2 myytävänä. https://m.nettikone.com/scania/l94/2053411

----------


## Antti G.

Pohjolan Liikenteen entinen #867 (CYJ-154) Volvo B7RLE 8700LE vuodelta 2005, Nettikoneessa myytävänä:

https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b7/2062783

----------


## Star 701

Matka-Mäkelän konttiperä Volvo B12M 6x2 9700H NG vm. 2008 myytävänä Pohjolan Konekaupalla Oulussa. Mäkelällähän tämä oli numerolla #16, ja viimeksittäin taisi olla Jyväskylä-Helsinki-Jyväskylä linjalla, mutta ei tainnut olla kovin kannattava loppuviimein: 

https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/9700-h-cargobus/2063279

----------


## LimoSWN

Harvinaisuus!

MB OC500RF / Lahti Falcon 540 

Ex. Valtanen 

TPG-821

https://www.nettikone.com/mercedes-b...falcon/2062452 

Pohjolan Konekauppa HAA-347

----------


## Antti G.

Åbergin linjan #14 (K230UB Scala, IJX-396), näkyy olevan myytävänä Nettikoneessa:

https://m.nettikone.com/scania/k230/2067982

----------


## bussitietäjä

Turkubus #21 Scania Scala 4x2 Ex. Westendin Linja #36 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/scala/2069906

----------


## Antti G.

Nettikoneessa on myynnissä Nanobusin noin vuosi sitten ulkomailta hankkima Setra S431DT (SOM-622) vuodelta 2004:

https://m.nettikone.com/setra/s431dt/2072026

----------


## bussitietäjä

Jyväskylän Liikenne #489 MAN NM 223 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/man/goppel/2075817
Åbergin Linja #25 Volvo 8900LE 4x2 Ex Trandev #1260 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b7rle/2075360

----------


## Neoplan

Vekan Ikarus varaosina Nettikoneessa  :Crying or Very sad: 
https://www.nettikone.com/scania/ika...-parts/2054400

----------


## Star 701

> Nettikoneessa on myynnissä Nanobusin noin vuosi sitten ulkomailta hankkima Setra S431DT (SOM-622) vuodelta 2004:
> 
> https://m.nettikone.com/setra/s431dt/2072026


Myös heidän toinen bussinsa on myynnissä B12B 6x2 alustainen Volvo 9700H NG vuodelta 2008 on myös kaupan: 

https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/9700-h-b12b/2073182


Aiemmin heillä oli myös kolmas bussi, mutta se meni jo aiemmin huutokaupassa uudelle omistajalle.

----------


## ana

Vieläkin näyttää olevan Hollannissa myynnissä 3kpl Transdevilla olleita kaksiakselisia Vdl:ä, kohtuu vähän ajettuja +500tkm. Kuitenkin hinta 49900 2012-mallisesta Vdl-katurista tuntuu vähän kovalta. Varsinkin suomalaisena näkökantana, kun tuollaisella 9-vuotiaalla euro5-päästöisellä ei oikein tee mitään  :Wink: 
https://used.vdlbuscoach.com/vdlbus/...4a9b65c46.html

----------


## joukkorobin

Carrus City L Midi-variaatio - 1996 - VGL-392 | Aikoinaan Linjebuss Finlandilla ja sen jälkeen Connexilla sekä sen jälkeen Pohjolan Matkalla ollut bussi.

https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/m3/2085385

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:42 ----------

3 kappaletta Volvo 8700le Teli-Variaatio - 2006 - OXI-695, OXI-696, OXI-697 | Kolme vanhaa Nobinan Jokeri-Volvoa ja sen jälkeen Nysseläisiksi muuttuneita. Bussissa matkustamoilmastointi  :Very Happy: 

https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/8700...stoitu/2083699

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:54 ----------

2x Volvo 8700le - 2006 - KBG-291 ja KBG-292 | Kaksi ain Nysseläistä Volvoa myynnissä ja vielä matkustamoilmastoinnilla  :Very Happy: 

https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/8700...tointi/2083695

----------


## LimoSWN

Melkoinen lista jällee. 

Ex töysän Linja  #1 GBY-412 https://huutokaupat.com/3017544/volv...40-katsastettu 


Savonlinja #876 IXE-853 https://huutokaupat.com/3011188/mb-s...08-120-paikkaa

Ex Turkubus, ex Åberrgin Linja, ex Niinimäki Ex Launokorpi https://huutokaupat.com/3017820/volv...0-s-crew-bussi BPM-845 


Ex Paunu #44 GGY-388 https://huutokaupat.com/2999391/linj...le-561-vm-2006 



vielä ei ex. vaan Pohjolan Liikenne #138  CLV-753 https://huutokaupat.com/3006326/linj...ettu-536000-km


tämäkään ei taida olla vielä ex. Pohjolan Liikenne #70 JHK-571 https://huutokaupat.com/3010650/linj...tu-1-243700-km

----------


## Antti G.

Westendin Linjan vanha Citelis myynnissä  :Very Happy: 

https://m.nettikone.com/iveco/citeli...pso9d2/2089936

----------


## nickr

Länsilinjojen OXI-Volvot #29, #49 ja #89 myynnissä:
https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/8700...stoitu/2083699

Lisäksi Länsilinjoilta myynnissä myös autot #91 ja #92:
https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/8700...tointi/2083695

----------


## Star 701

Kasilinjojen rahtiperä Volvo 9700HD NG myynnissä: 

https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b12/2093479

Ilmeisesti tuo heidän pikavuoronsa Helsingin ja Jyväskylän välillä on loppumassa.. 


Töysän Linjan entinen #35 "Aliisa": 

https://www.nettikone.com/scania/k11...le-560/2093470

Pohjolan Liikenne ex. #867 CYJ-154: 

https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b7rle-304/2093496

----------


## Prompter

Ex-Wessulaisia lohikäärmeitä myynnissä Saksassa:

https://autoline24.fi/-/myynti/kaupu...21175518428700

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Ex-Wessulaisia lohikäärmeitä myynnissä Saksassa:
> 
> https://autoline24.fi/-/myynti/kaupu...21175518428700


Nämä ja Anderssonin vastaavat ovat joka paikassa myynnissä vähän väliä..  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussitietäjä

Lehtimäki #2 Mercedes-Benz Citaro myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/mercedes-ben...ro-leu/2101026
Lehtimäki #4 Scania Scala 4x2 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/k9/2101043
Revon Turistiliikenne #44 Scania Scala 4x2 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/scania/scala/2096198

----------


## LimoSWN

> Savonlinja myy vm. 63 museobussin https://huutokaupat.com/2128623/muse...000-63-vm-1963


Päätyi hellään syliin. Ei hukattu, tai pilattu. Tallessa on.

----------


## nickr

LL #36 myynnissä:
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/8700-b...laisia/2108101

LL #61 voisi olla mahdollisesti toinen myytävä yksilö, kun ilmoituksen mukaan kaksi samanlaista on myynnissä.

Ainakin #36 on ollut aikaisemmin säännöllisesti Kyröskosken kouluvuoroilla, joten siellä on nyt ilmeisesti sitten jotain muuta kalustoa.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

https://autot.tori.fi/vaihtoautot/volvo/muut/91778792

Pellossa Carrus myynnissä. Olen tämän itse nähnyt ja entinen Pohjolan matka.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Vainio ex Pohjolan Liikenne #4xx (VDL Ambassador 200 Berkhof) myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/vdl/ambassad...-units/2064769
Vainio #52 ex Nobina Finland #464 (Volvo 8700LE 6x2) myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/8700-le-euro-5/2072200
Pohjolan Liikenne #7xx (Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE) myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/iveco/crossw...-units/2097142
Nobina Finland #794 (Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE) myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/iveco/crossway-le-12x-busses/2122948

----------


## Eräs...

> Ex-Wessulaisia lohikäärmeitä myynnissä Saksassa:
> 
> https://autoline24.fi/-/myynti/kaupu...21175518428700


Oliko Wessulla joskus myös näitä Kiinan ihmeitä?

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Oliko Wessulla joskus myös näitä Kiinan ihmeitä?


Kyllä oli. Golden Dragon -mallisia

----------


## onni

Turun citybus 70 myynnissä
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/9900-6x2/2134656

Samoin 25
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/9900-6x2/2134653

----------


## joukkorobin

Ex Jyväskylän Liikenne #489 / MAN NM 223 ZIX-113 myynnissä! 

https://www.nettikone.com/en/man/goppel/2075817

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Lehdon Citywide "Putte", ex. Finavia B44 myynnissä osiksi

----------


## bussitietäjä

Pohjolan Turistiauto #268 Volvo Carrus Fifty Ex. Concordia Bus #314 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b10/2147130
Legendaariset Nobinan Carruksien penkit sekä ZF:n loota, tämä pitäisi ehdottomasti pelastaa ja palauttaa alkuperäiseen asuun.😎
Inter Kuljetus #3 Ex. Tammelundin Liikenne #13 Volvo 8700LE 4x2 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/8707-rle/2141198
Pohjolan Liikenne #121 Volvo 8700 myytävänä.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/b7-r/2140355

----------


## LimoSWN

se on hieno renki, mutta huono isäntä. 

Savolaisen takamusta vähän käristänyt. 

AAI-841  Savonlinja #793 Volvo B7R  9700S 
https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/turisti/2153154

----------


## Neoplan

Tori.fi:ssä myynnissä Wiima 353 LINKKI
Arvelisin, että tämä on Järvisen Liikenteen vanha UTE-816

----------


## killerpop

> Tori.fi:ssä myynnissä Wiima 353 LINKKI
> Arvelisin, että tämä on Järvisen Liikenteen vanha UTE-816


Eipä kuitenkaan, auto on Karhun Liikenteen väreissä ja on omaa sukuaan OKU-733. Ilmeisesti säästynyt romutukselta.

----------


## Neoplan

> Eipä kuitenkaan, auto on Karhun Liikenteen väreissä ja on omaa sukuaan OKU-733. Ilmeisesti säästynyt romutukselta.


Kappas! Täytyy panna OSOlle viestiä :Smile: 
_
---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:39 ----------_



> Kappas! Täytyy panna OSOlle viestiä


Huppista! Sinä, Killerpop, taidatkin olla OSOn ylläpitäjä :Laughing:  :Shocked:

----------


## killerpop

> Huppista! Sinä, Killerpop, taidatkin olla OSOn ylläpitäjä


En.

Saatan vaan olla toiminut taustavoimana tietokannan ja sivutilan suhteen. Kyllä sille ihan oikea ylläpitäjä löytyy.

----------


## Neoplan

> En.
> 
> Saatan vaan olla toiminut taustavoimana tietokannan ja sivutilan suhteen. Kyllä sille ihan oikea ylläpitäjä löytyy.


Asia selvä. Näyttäisi olevan tuo bussi matkailuautokäytössä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:24 ----------

Valkeakosken Liikenteen #10 Scala Truckpartsilla Virossa.
Taakse on ilmestynyt joku graffiti :Mad: 
https://www.bustruckparts.com/?lang=fi&call=showAd&options=/search:TP14384/partInfo:SCANIA%2520K%2520N%2520F-series%2520bus%2520%25282005-%2529%25202006%2520

----------


## kiitokurre

YVR-156 myynnissä https://www.lundan.fi/myynti/kuorma-...a-muut-koneet/

----------


## bussitietäjä

VS-Bussipalvelut #17 sekä 3 muuta Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE:tä olisi kaupan.
https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../bibfilca.html

----------


## Bussikuiskaaja

> VS-Bussipalvelut #17 sekä 3 muuta Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE:tä olisi kaupan.
> https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../bibfilca.html


 Saman ikäisiä kun Nobinan Säfflet.Miksi noin nuoria autoja myydään pois?

----------


## onni

> Saman ikäisiä kun Nobinan Säfflet.Miksi noin nuoria autoja myydään pois?


Oli aikapaljon vikoja loppuaikoina. Noita ostetaan Itä-Eurooppaan huomattavasti enemmän kun esim. Volvoja tai muita pohjoismaisia.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Oli aikapaljon vikoja loppuaikoina. Noita ostetaan Itä-Eurooppaan huomattavasti enemmän kun esim. Volvoja tai muita pohjoismaisia.


Jep. Puolaan, Tsekkiin ja Slovakiaanhan lähes kaikki meiltä poistetuista Ivecoista päätyy. Joidenkin mielestä ne viihtyvät paremmin niissä olosuhteissa. Itellä on kyllä ikävä niitä ja toivon nyt ettei enempää Ivecoja poisteta vähään aikaan, tai no ehkä Pohjolan liikenteen 737, 752 ja/tai 756, mut ei sen enempää. Ite siirtäisin kyllä mielummin vaikka Scaloja Puolaan.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bussikuiskaaja

> Jep. Puolaan, Tsekkiin ja Slovakiaanhan lähes kaikki meiltä poistetuista Ivecoista päätyy. Joidenkin mielestä ne viihtyvät paremmin niissä olosuhteissa. Itellä on kyllä ikävä niitä ja toivon nyt ettei enempää Ivecoja poisteta vähään aikaan, tai no ehkä Pohjolan liikenteen 737, 752 ja/tai 756, mut ei sen enempää. Ite siirtäisin kyllä mielummin vaikka Scaloja Puolaan.


 Minulla tulee ikävä NF 782-795 Ivecoja ikävä.Samoin Nobinan Scaloja ja 8700LE:eitä oli niin hyviä autoja,itse jos saisin päättää niin siirtäisin Nobinan subit Saksaan.Nuo NF:än Ivecot,Scalat ja 8700LE:et olivat parhaita Nobinan autoja yhdessä.Tulee kyllä ikävä 601-677 kaunis äänimailma ja ZF:än murina.Samoin Scaloja.

----------


## onni

> Ite siirtäisin kyllä mielummin vaikka Scaloja Puolaan.


On niitä joitakin sinne vietykin. Tällä firmalla on joitakin Scaloja ja huomattava määrä norjalaisia Vestejä. Puolalainen talo kyseessä.

----------


## Ivecomies

Nyt on varmaan kaikki Pohjolan liikenteen ei-matalalattiabussit laitettu myyntiin, kun korkealattiabussien aika päättyi lopullisesti siinä firmassa 4.6. Näin sanoi ainakin se kyseinen kuljettaja, jonka kyydissä olin Kampista Veikkolaan 3.6 eli PL:n viimeisenä päivänä Länsi-Uudenmaan liikenteessä.

----------


## nickr

Länsilinjojen 8500LE-sarja myynnissä lokakuun loppuun asti: https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/8500-b7r/2178271

Myynnissä siis autot #131-#139, eli myös ne kaksi yksilöä jotka oli heinäkuun alussa Hämeenlinnassa hetken ajossa, Reissu Ruoti ei niitä sitten kovin montaa päivää tarvinnut. Luulin aluksi, että Ruoti oli ne ostanut, mutta ilmeisesti olivatkin vain lainassa, selittää sen miksi Länsilinjat-teippejä ei niistä otettu pois.

----------


## killerpop

> Länsilinjojen 8500LE-sarja myynnissä lokakuun loppuun asti: https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/8500-b7r/2178271


Ihanaa! Otti silmään kohta "Autot säännöllisesti huollettuja ja ylläpidettyjä!" No sitä se ei tainnu Tanskan aikaan olla, mm yksi saman sarjan autoista paloi Ruotsin puolella tuotaessa sarjaa Suomeen. Alustanumerot kun meni numerojärjestyksessä kylkinumeroiden kanssa, niin siitä olisi varmaan tullut #134, jos olisi koskaan perille asti päässyt. Tämä auto siis, josta Tanskan aikaisia kuvia

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

> Ihanaa! Otti silmään kohta "Autot säännöllisesti huollettuja ja ylläpidettyjä!"


Ihan ku Lehtimäen face-mainoksesta.  :Very Happy:

----------


## tkp

> Otti silmään kohta "Autot säännöllisesti huollettuja ja ylläpidettyjä!"





> Ilmastointi: Automaattinen


Esimerkkiautossa ei ainakaan ilmastointi toimi. Olisi nyt laittanut kuvaan edes sellaisen auton josta ei viat paista suoraan silmään.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Länsilinjojen 8500LE-sarja myynnissä lokakuun loppuun asti


Mitähän noille sit tehdään silloin jos ei siihen mennessä ole löydetty ostajaa?

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Mitähän noille sit tehdään silloin jos ei siihen mennessä ole löydetty ostajaa?


Varmaan purkuun menee. Tai siis kierrätykseen mitä voi.

----------


## killerpop

> Mitähän noille sit tehdään silloin jos ei siihen mennessä ole löydetty ostajaa?


Itse tulkitsen taas myyntitekstin niin, että koko sarja on saatavilla lokakuun lopusta alkaen, jos jostain syystä haluaa kaikki.

----------


## nickr

> Itse tulkitsen taas myyntitekstin niin, että koko sarja on saatavilla lokakuun lopusta alkaen, jos jostain syystä haluaa kaikki.


Miten sen voi tulkita että lokakuun lopusta alkaen, kun siinä kerran lukee että "lokakuun loppuun mennessä"?

----------


## ettäjaa

> Miten sen voi tulkita että lokakuun lopusta alkaen, kun siinä kerran lukee että "lokakuun loppuun mennessä"?


"Kuvan auton lisäksi juuri samalaisia samaa sarjaa olevia autoja vielä 8 kpl lisää, jotka kaikki mahdollista myydä lokakuun loppuun mennessä."

Eli siis samanlaisia autoja on lisää joita ei vielä myydä mutta tulevat myyntiin lokakuun loppuun mennessä. Näin ainakin itse ymmärtäisin tuon tekstinpätkän.

----------


## nickr

Ikaalisten Auto #2 (Volvo 9700HD, vm. 2003) myynnissä Finneoplanilla:

https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/9700hd/2194602

----------


## LimoSWN

OTP #23 BPM-879 Volvo 9712M vaihtamassa omistajaa


https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/9700h/2187174

----------


## LimoSWN

> VS-Bussipalvelut #17 sekä 3 muuta Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE:tä olisi kaupan.
> https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../bibfilca.html


Eilen illalla, näistä meni ainakin yksi (1) laivaan yhdessä Oululaisen Vestin kanssa.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Oliko Vestin rekisterikilpi CNS-180?

----------


## antsa

> Oliko Vestin rekisterikilpi CNS-180?


Tuo on ainakin viime kuussa ollut ajossa Oubussilla. Todennäköisesti Vest on ollut ex. OTP eli 66 KMA-771 tai 67 TZY-794 ?

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Oubusilla oli vain se CNS-180 Vest.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

CNS-180 (Vest) oli tänään ajossa Oulussa 10- linjalla, joten  ainakaan sitä ei myyty

----------


## nickr

Länsilinjat #68 (Scania Lahti Eagle) ja #93 (Volvo 8700LE) myynnissä:

https://www.nettikone.com/scania/eag...-i-6x2/2203720
https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/8700...tointi/2203712

----------


## LimoSWN

> Oliko Vestin rekisterikilpi CNS-180?


Kilpeä en nähnyt, vest oli valkoinen, kyljessä luki Oulu, auto oli teli (6x2), 30.9. Leppävaarassa, Espoossa ajeli aamulla n. 7.45 kehää pitkin valkea Scala (D-mallinen takalasi,  3. Sukupolvi) niin ikään Oulu luki kyljessä.

----------


## nickr

Mansen Auto myy kahta ex. Inter Kuljetuksen Volvo 8700:a, (YVR-154 ja YVR-156):
https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/8707-rle/2207794

----------

